# Substrate preference poll



## pelo

My preferred substrate is potting soil.I use Hortibec 100% organic chemical free potting soil with a generous amount of "well aged,composted" cedar mulch thrown in for texture.Works great.Here's a link to the site of hortibec soils.They make an excellent potting soil..totally organic and chemical free.

>>click here<<

***When voting vote for preferred terrestrial/burrower substrate.Aboreal substrate isn't as critical as they don't spend much time if any on it.Any substrate works fine for aboreal.Thanks...***


----------



## bodc21

50/50 peat/vermiculite hands down


----------



## Walter

My vote goes for "other" - the coconut fiber EcoEarth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OldHag

Im with Walter. That coconut stuff is good. I used to use Peat moss but I always got that weird yellow fungus/mushroomy/tubelike odd growing things.....ugh. I've had no problem with the coconut husk growing odd alien plants.  ...yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K MUELLER

put me in for the coconut''stuff'', been using it for a couple of years no problems,later-karl


----------



## MrT

100% peatmoss.
I've never had any fungus grow in it.


E


----------



## Trinity

All my "children" have coconut fibers as the substrate.  I've never had any mites or fungus growth using this.


----------



## Professor T

For my terrestrials I like 100% peat moss. For my arboreal I like 100% vermiculite.

I have a rosie on a pre-molded soft rubber insert that she's done well on for over a decade. It has a built in basement, and a split level top. Its the Ritz-Carlton of 10 gallon enclosure substrate. Not only is it easy to spot clean, its inert to fungi and mites. I originally bought it for a snake, but it was too good to pass up for my T. So I gave it a try, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Kevo

Cann't really pick one as I use most the above substrates to some degree in varying amounts. Its a bit species specific IMO.
:?


----------



## Ryan Bridgman

Both my B.Smithi and A.Seemanni are doing fine on 100% vermiculite. My mantis has that as her substrate too, although she spends all her time hanging upside down from the roof of her critter keeper


----------



## manville

i like peat moss and potting soil havnt had any problems with them


----------



## Quiet-1

As some others before have also mentioned, I have been using the coconut fiber (bed-a-beast) with all of my T's.  Have never had any problems with mold, fungus, or mites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sunnymarcie

100% peat here unless it's an emergency tank change.


----------



## Immortal_sin

> _Originally posted by Professor T _
> *For my terrestrials I like 100% peat moss. For my arboreal I like 100% vermiculite.
> 
> *


my setups exactly.....


----------



## Malkavian

> _Originally posted by Walter _
> *My vote goes for "other" - the coconut fiber EcoEarth. *



Coconut fiber for me so far. THough i've only had my Ts for a few days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pelo

hyaww mule..upfront...trying to get a few more votes


----------



## chid

I use 100% vermiculite for arboreals  and for terrestrials I use forest bed (expanding substrate), peat and verm in varying mixtures depnding on species. 

Chid


----------



## pelo

Trying for some more votes.Looks like so far peat moss is the substrate of choice...peace..


----------



## G_Wright

> _Originally posted by pelo _
> *My preferred substrate is potting soil.I use Hortibec 100% organic chemical free potting soil with a generous amount of "fine" cedar mulch thrown in for texture.Works great. *



As far as I know cedar is TOXIC to Tarantulas not good to have it in your tank. (It gives off toxins)


----------



## PapaSmurf

i use  a mix  virmiculite/peatmoss/potting soil (50% soil,15% moss,35% virmiculite) or somthing i buy it at walmart for like 3.99 a bag its all organtic i find it to be best for humidity and easy for my h.lividum to burrow in..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wsimms

I use 100% Bed A Beast or other coconut fiber product

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XxStormsWebxX

I use "JUNGLE MIX Lizard litter". Its a mix of bark chips, peat moss, chemical free soil, and vermiculite. I use it for all my babies. They just dig in and love it.

Storm


----------



## Michael Jacobi

> _Originally posted by OldHag _
> *...I used to use Peat moss but I always got that weird yellow fungus/mushroomy/tubelike odd growing things.....ugh.  *


I love those bright yellow (chartreuse) mushrooms! Not that they taste good or are psychoactive, but I find them very attractive and interesting to watch grow.

Although many keepers feel that coconut coir (e.g., Eco Earth) promotes unwanted mold/fungus growth, I highly recommend it. However, even though I buy it wholesale it is still too expensive when you have as many tarantulas and other inverts as I do. Therefore, I tend to use 100% sphagnum peat moss for most inverts, although my personal collection (almost exclusively arboreals) is kept on a mix of coconut coir and coconut chips. (Many people think that substrate choice is insignificant with arboreals, but I find most of my adults cruise the bottom of the cage at least occasionally). I absolutely never use vermiculite. Not that it doesn't work well - because it does - but because it is so dadgum ugly and unnatural.


----------



## Michael Jacobi

*Re: Re: Substrate preference poll*



> _Originally posted by G_Wright _
> *As far as I know cedar is TOXIC to Tarantulas not good to have it in your tank. (It gives off toxins) *


The aromatic oil given off by cedar (and many other woods) is toxic to invertebrates. Why do you think cedar shavings are used in dog houses, beds, etc.? Because it kills, or at least deters, fleas! You may not have had a problem yet, but I strongly recommend that you cease using any type of cedar product.


----------



## Keith Richard

100% "Hyponex" potting soil. All organic with no additives. Buy from Walgreens or such like. I have B smithi and G aureostriata.


----------



## pelo

*Re: Re: Re: Substrate preference poll*



> _Originally posted by SpiderShoppe _
> *The aromatic oil given off by cedar (and many other woods) is toxic to invertebrates. Why do you think cedar shavings are used in dog houses, beds, etc.? Because it kills, or at least deters, fleas! You may not have had a problem yet, but I strongly recommend that you cease using any type of cedar product. *


**"Fresh" cedar shavings "may" (rather doubtful) pose a problem(never used) but I use "composted" cedar mulch.I haven't lost a spider or scorpion and I've been using it for a long time.They show absolutely no negative effects from it.I've mentioned this before...show some hard evidence,not just hear say, that it's harmful or kills spiders/inverts.I have proof it doesn't...all my spiders and scorpions...all 68 of them..from slings to adults and many different species...all healthy..growing and active "longterm".I will continue to use it ..peace..


----------



## kosh

I do about 60/40 peat/vermiculite and all the spiders seem to be happy!!


----------



## metzgerzoo

I voted for the one that I prefer to use although at present, it is not the one we are using.  My choice is 50/50 soil/peat but we could not find any "clean" peat so we are using about 80% soil 20% vermiculite right now.


----------



## Elizabeth

I don't think it is completely responsible to say you use cedar without qualifying that you make sure it is no longer toxic/aromatic.  Simply saying you use fine cedar mulch in the mix could lead some to mistakenly believe use of cedar, any cedar, is OK.  Let's try to avoid killing the Ts of well-intentioned newbies...eh!  :} 


I use peat moss now, but I've used potting soil before.  Both worked fine.


----------



## pelo

> _Originally posted by Elizabeth _
> *I don't think it is completely responsible to say you use cedar without qualifying that you make sure it is no longer toxic/aromatic.  Simply saying you use fine cedar mulch in the mix could lead some to mistakenly believe use of cedar, any cedar, is OK.  Let's try to avoid killing the Ts of well-intentioned newbies...eh!  :}
> 
> 
> I use peat moss now, but I've used potting soil before.  Both worked fine. *


Hi Elizabeth....try avoid killing of T's of well intentioned newbies..lol..Why don't you research/search posts for cedar topics before you jump to conclusions.The cedar topic has been hashed over and over again dealing with fresh and composted cedar.I've made clear in posts along with others that composted cedar mulch is no longer toxic and fine for use. >>CLICK HERE FOR EXAMPLE POST<<  .If a newbie goes ahead and starts using cedar mulch because of my/one post here without doing anymore research.(going ahead and doing anything from one post/suggestion and not researching and coming to a safe conclusion for that matter)..well it's the newbie that's killing the T's,not me.I'm not going into detail about composted cedar mulch everytime I mention cedar mulch when it's already been done and can be found in the search option.I've also stated and used parenthesis around the words composted and fresh and made a brief statement about both.I don't think in no way was I being irresponsible.Not nice to make such quick accusations... ...peace..


----------



## Michael Jacobi

> _Originally posted by pelo _
> *Hi Elizabeth....try avoid killing of T's of well intentioned newbies..lol..Why don't you research/search posts for cedar topics before you jump to conclusions. ...   ...Not nice to make such quick accusations... ...peace.. *



There was no reason to adopt an antagonist tone in reply to Elizabeth. First, she used the phrase "I don't think it is completely responsible", not "irresponsible". I think it is perfectly reasonable to point out that it would be helpful to others if you spent the three seconds it would take to type "NOT cedar SHAVINGS" when mentioning a substrate component that is very uncommon/unusual to say the least instead of expecting people to search for other posts. Your long term use with a number of specimens certainly gives support to the belief that cedar in the form you use it is not harmful to your spiders, and I am happy to read that you have had success with it. However, cedar shavings do cause respiratory irritation and imflamation in small mammals as large as guinea pigs (I'd be happy to cite some references in the veterinary literature tomorrow when I have more time). They also are used in a number of ways as a deterrent to insects. Writing that it is "rather doubtful" that fresh cedar shavings would cause harm to spiders or other invertebrates is more "hearsay" (read: anecdotal) than anything in another post. I am fairly certain that no studies have been done on it (or would be!), and your success with a different form of cedar does nothing to suggest that a known toxic/irritant aromatic oil found in the cedar shavings commonly available in pet stores would not be harmful. A little clarity in writing would go farther to educate people about your interesting choice of substrate component than a defensive response to a reasonable post.


----------



## Michael Jacobi

I should add that this is one of the better polls I have seen on this forum in quite some time. I am sure there are many keepers, both beginners and more advanced, who are learning a good deal from it and even after all these of years of keeping tarantulas I still love to hear how other people are having success and what unique methods some use. As long as the tone stays civil and instructive I am sure we can all learn something.


----------



## pelo

"Well aged/composted cedar mulch" not "cedar shavings or any other cedar/pine/fir product" as an "additive" (25%) to straight potting soil.Is that better?...lol..It read/reads to me that I was "irresponsibly" giving info that could kill T's of well intentioned newbies.(I don't know how you can derive anything else from it.)Something I would not intentionally do....and coming from someone brand new to the boards.Yea I got a little antagonistic/defensive (politely antagonistic/defensive  ) and will probably do so again if the situation arises...peace..


----------



## Mr Ed

I like peat/potting soil, however my T living in it doesn't.  Has or does anyone use this ground corn cob bedding?  The pet store I bought my a T used that exclusively.  I tried switching my G. rosea to peat/potting soil (all chemical free) and he/she was not a happy arachnid.  So Rosie is on groung corn cob and is back to eating again.


----------



## caligulathegod

This is from the Tarantula Keeper's Guide by Schultz and Schultz addenda and errata page. http://www.acs.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/errata2.html



> Pg. 115: "Other organic substrates have been tried by the present authors, and many other enthusiasts."
> 
> One such substrate that is used distressingly often by pet shops, and therefore by their unsuspecting customers for tarantulas, is ground corn cob. This product is marketed by a number of manufacturers and most brands are treated in some fashion to enhance absorbency of moisture and to subdue odours, necessary attributes when keeping small rodents. Both of these properties are at least not required with tarantulas, and can even be fatal.
> First, absorbency is seldom a concern in a tarantula's cage. In fact, the corn cob bedding usually desiccates the cage too severely for all but the hardiest deep desert species. Other species, depending on their stamina in the face of extreme drought, will either not do well or simply die after several weeks.
> Secondly, the chemicals used to reduce odours are also not required. Tarantulas have little or no natural odor detectable by humans. In fact, enthusiasts usually complain more about their food, the crickets, than the tarantulas. Also, there is some suspicion that these chemicals may be harmful to the tarantula, although there have been no authenticated cases of poisoning reported anecdotally or in the literature.
> Lastly, the corn cob remains loose and unstable indefinitely. This prompts many tarantulas to climb onto the cage's walls and hang there for days in preference to having to walk on it.
> Do not under any circumstances use a ground corn cob substrate with any of your tarantulas.


----------



## Michael Jacobi

> _Originally posted by Mr Ed _
> *I like peat/potting soil, however my T living in it doesn't.  Has or does anyone use this ground corn cob bedding?  The pet store I bought my a T used that exclusively.  I tried switching my G. rosea to peat/potting soil (all chemical free) and he/she was not a happy arachnid. So Rosie is on groung corn cob and is back to eating again. *


Corn cob bedding is a natural dessicant. That is, it absorbs moisture, but does not hold it. Even tarantulas from the driest deserts have an appreciably higher humidity level in their burrows than that of the surrounding air.

Pet shops use of this bedding for invertebrates is unfortunately commonplace, and is the result of a lack of knowledge and a lack of interest in pursuing it.

A Rose Hair is tolerant of low humidity, but still should not be kept on a substrate that not only sucks any humidity out of the air, but is also dusty. But what is really sad is when you see a Cobalt Blue or something similar on the crap. And don't even get me going on the pet stores that use corn cob for box turtles that like their feet in the mud!


----------



## vulpina

I use about 50% potting soil and a 25/25% mix of vermiculite and peat moss added.  Has worked for me for years.

Andy


----------



## Elizabeth

> _Originally posted by pelo _
> *"Well aged/composted cedar mulch" not "cedar shavings or any other cedar/pine/fir product" as an "additive" (25%) to straight potting soil.Is that better?...lol..It read/reads to me that I was "irresponsibly" giving info that could kill T's of well intentioned newbies.(I don't know how you can derive anything else from it.)Something I would not intentionally do....and coming from someone brand new to the boards.Yea I got a little antagonistic/defensive (politely antagonistic/defensive  ) and will probably do so again if the situation arises...peace.. *



Well, I wasn't being antagonistic.  Is there such a thing as polite antagonism?  I know what civil discourse is, though.  As for being knew to these boards, what does that mean? Shouldn't express my opinions?  I am sorry you read it the way you did, but I truly consider careful reading of posts to be each person's (here comes the word again!) responsibility!  

I like this poll, too, or I wouldn't be here.

(Added after mulling it over: I think I can understand the "polite antagonism" to be a form of impassioned debate.  As for any double standards about behavior, I believe that new and seasoned members alike should be held to the same standard, which is civil discourse and trying to read posts twice if they seem offensive.  Offer up the benefit of the doubt, perhaps...)


----------



## PapaRoacher

*Substrate Reviews*

As far as I know, and as much as the search feature tells me, this type of thread hasn't been done yet...  There has been a bit of debate over the best substrate to use for Ts, so I decided I'd start a thread where people can post experiences they've had using different substrates (e.g. "I used potting soil, and it went moldy within a month, so I got, etc, etc...")

Personally, I use "Eco-Earth Coco-Peat", it's easy to clean, doesn't clump, and it's completely dehydrated, and doesn't harbor bacteria...

I used Potting Soil, or Peat Moss once, and it did indeed go moldy, and had to be replaced in a VERY short time...

I haven't yet tried "Bed-a-beast", but, I heard it's alright...


----------



## Windchaser

I use peat moss exclusively. I have not had any problems with it in many years. The only time I have encountered mold was in small vials where it was too moist to begin with. One of its benefits is that it is so inexpensive. So, even if I do get some mold, which I haven't really had problems with, it is no big deal to chuck the bad stuff and put in fresh peat.

I did try Bed-A-Beast once. It worked well, but it gets to be expensive.


----------



## Heartfang

I use Bed-A-Beast.  I've never, ever gotten any mold with it, it holds in moisture nicely, comes in a brick that when expanded, makes a crap load of substrate for you to use.  My T's love it, as far as I can tell.  I've had no problems with it what-so-ever.  Oh ya, it's pretty inexpensive too.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

I use 100% vermiculte at this point in time. It's my first substrate. I use it for both the T and my P.imp A.K.A. Pimp. It seems you can play ocean with that stuff and nothing happens. I belive that is due to that vermiculite is a sterile mineral substance (completely without any organic traces) and can hold vast ammounts of water.

Since that substrate has a slight tendancy to stick to the animals I'll be switching to peat moss in the future, when my other animals arrive. It's just a bit more natural and I guess it will look better than verm.


----------



## Lyle Beach

Heartfang said:
			
		

> I use Bed-A-Beast.....  Oh ya, it's pretty inexpensive too.


Whats inexpensive?

I can get a 2.2 cubic ft bale of peat moss for $7.00


----------



## andy83

I use 100% Bed-A-Beast and mostly critter-keepers. Never had a problem with mold or parasites. If there are any baby crickets that have hatched from an adult I just let it dry out and that always does the trick. If I want to increase the moisture I cover the ventinlation of the cages and overflow the water dish.


----------



## cryptly

I've switched to Eco-Earth.  The main reason I switched is because it holds moisture really well and doesn't mold.  One brick made more than enough for several sling vials and two mini-kritter keepers.  The little guys seem to love it, saw no burrowing with peat moss, and now they're little 8 legged bulldozers.


----------



## Sandra

I have 100% organic soil, with a little bit of sphagnum moss around the water dish.  No probs with mold.


----------



## grammostola1953

I'm with Lyle on the bale-o-peat...
I mix in a little b-a-b & vermiculite for substance.


----------



## reverendsterlin

straight peat kept dry except for the H. gigas and water dishes for all mine.
Rev


----------



## Windchaser

Lyle Beach said:
			
		

> Whats inexpensive?
> 
> I can get a 2.2 cubic ft bale of peat moss for $7.00


I have to agree with Lyle, though I have his price beat. I picked up 2, 2.2 cubic feet bales for just under $10.00. You can buy peat in even larger quantities for less as well. Compare that to Bed-A-Beast at roughly $3.00 to $4.00 a brick. I have seen Eco-Earth as low as $2.00 a brick. But still, that is 7 or 8 liters for each brick. There are 62.3 liters per 2.2 cubic feet. That means even at the best price, Eco-Earth is at least 3 times the price of peat.


----------



## Elizabeth

Hey, I knew this poll on substrate was in here somewhere.  I think this will add a lot of info for you:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=22249&highlight=substrate+poll


I can't remember my answer then, as I started out using my own blend, but switched to 100% dry peat moss at some point.  I have never had problems with my substrates.

By the way, the Ts web and dig and do all types of stuff to the peat moss.  Their webbing stabilizes the peat, so you don't have to add other things for substance, unless you simply want to.


----------



## hamfoto

I use a mix of Bed-a-Beast (the coconut product) and Lizard Litter "Jungle Mix".  I mix about half-and-half and it works great...the T's love it and will dig their burrows in it.  It's more expensive than a bale of peat moss, but really, it's not that bad price-wise for the long run.


----------



## Windchaser

hamfoto said:
			
		

> I use a mix of Bed-a-Beast (the coconut product) and Lizard Litter "Jungle Mix".  I mix about half-and-half and it works great...the T's love it and will dig their burrows in it.  It's more expensive than a bale of peat moss, but really, it's not that bad price-wise for the long run.


It adds up when you have a large number of enclosures.


----------



## Maniac

I use the coconut stuff and I'm not going to chang that. My T's love to dig in it and I have no problems with mold (even when sth. molds on it - dead cricket for eg.). Some people form other forums use acidic peat and they also have no probs with mold. In my opinion both are good. I chose what I like best.


----------



## galeogirl

I've always used peat moss mixed with organic soil, just recently picked up some bed-a-beast because it was on sale at the pet store for $3 a brick.  I've had to spot-clean the bed-a-beast for mold once already, it seems to be better now that some of the water has evaporated out.  I'm going to bake the rest in the oven to get some of the moisture out before I start filling enclosures.


----------



## shogun804

peat moss and potting soil is all i use they both work great IMO. never had any problems with mold...peatmoss when it is wet down properly is very good and almost always holds its moisture and form. and if the ventalation is good then no mold   same thing with a mix of potting soil and peat moss.  potting soil on its own dries out fairly fast within a week or two and its a pain to re wet becasue then it gets all mushy,  so id say peat moss all by itself or peat moss and potting soil,  my H lividum is on 100% peat moss right now and loves it it has made a full burrow and no mold  

as for all the other ones mentioned that sphagnum moss stuff is a jungle for crickets to hide in so IMO that sucks,  and the others like bed a beast i have not tried yet but i will someday im sure just to see what else is out there
but for now its peat moss mostly i guess cause its the cheapest and ive had good results with it.


----------



## druid8783

Currently I use exclusively peat moss.  I don't really care for it that much.  It's dusty and it's a pain to re-wet once it's in the enclosures. 

I don't have that many enclosures so I'm switching to potting soil and eco-earth.  I used to use eco-earth with my hermit crabs and I loved it and so did they.  It rarely molded (hermits are notorious for burying food) and it held moisture well.  Plus when it's dry, it's not that dusty.

I had my A. seemanni on eco-earth before I switched to peat and she hasn't burrowed once since I put her on peat.  So, I think she'll be happier on eco-earth.


----------



## MountinGal

So far I've been using 100% peat moss. My G. aureostriata and B. albilpilosum slings have both built intricate burrows in it. I mist the sides of their jars every few days because they are under a blacklight for heat, but no mold problems. And it is cheap; since I only have three slings, a 1 lb. bag for under $2 was the right price.


----------



## Gostone

OK, This is gonna sound  really noob but here goes(no laughing please):

When you say peat moss, do you get that at the pet stores, feed stores, or gardening stores?

And do you have to treat it when you buy it, i.e. cook out the bacteria?

Are there brands or is it just in bulk?

I been using the coconut brick stuff but it's a pain to re-constitute especially since I only have 6 spiders.

Thanks.

-Gostone


----------



## Windchaser

When I buy peat moss, I usually get it from Home Depot, Target or Wal-Mart. If I only need a small amount, I will buy a bag of Scott's 110% Peat Moss. However, now that my collection has grown considerably, I buy the 2.2 cubic foot bales from Home Depot. There is no name brand on these bales. I haven't been doing anything with mine as far as cooking it. I have yet to experience any problems.


----------



## Rob1985

With mine so far I bough that Lizzard Litter "Jungle Mix". it seems to be real nice so far and the pet shop near sells it in big bags for like $10.  I am putting my E.Pachypus in her permanent home today soooo... I think I am gonna go to home depot and get a some peat moss to spread across the top for extra comfort. :}


----------



## Daywalker

i use a brick of eco-earth or forest bed , that fills about half a 5 gal bucket when damp .
then i add potting soil so the bucket is about 3/4 full and mix .


----------



## Rob1985

Daywalker said:
			
		

> i use a brick of eco-earth or forest bed , that fills about half a 5 gal bucket when damp .
> then i add potting soil so the bucket is about 3/4 full and mix .


 Can you use that eco earth without water??? Thought about buying some today, just curious


----------



## Lasiodora

Rob1985 said:
			
		

> Can you use that eco earth without water??? Thought about buying some today, just curious


It's only available in a brick sized compressed form. You need water in order to make it expand. If I want it dry I just put it in a container and place it near one of the radiators. The coco husk is dry by the next day by doing that.

I voted other. *In the past I used peat moss. I don't like it anymore because it is very dusty and from what I've been told not very healthy to breathe. Plus peat bogs are being drained and destroyed to provide this product. I now you coco husk soil by it self or combined with cypress mulch, sand, or decomposed granite (when I can get it)*. <<you can order coco husk here>> 
Mike


----------



## Rob1985

All the info on my T says they don't really like moist substrate, unless it is a little bit near the water dish. I had her in a kritter keeper for a temp. home and she really didn't like tha fact that it was moist.she clung to the sides most of the time.


----------



## Freddie

I have always used peat.
Ts havent complained yet.


----------



## Lasiodora

Rob1985 said:
			
		

> All the info on my T says they don't really like moist substrate, unless it is a little bit near the water dish. I had her in a kritter keeper for a temp. home and she really didn't like tha fact that it was moist.she clung to the sides most of the time.


Rob,
there is a difference between moist and wet. If you place some substrate in your hand and squeeze no excess water should come out. If it does, then I'd say there's too much water. I keep a couple of t's in moist (I think humid is better description) cages and they are doing great. What it boils down to is individual preference. Either way works well. 
Mike


----------



## Rob1985

I know what ur saying. I squeezed all the water I could outa it. Now that she is in her permanent home she loves the dry substrate


----------



## David Burns

I voted "other". I use coconut fibre. At $1 a brick it is as cheap as peat.


----------



## Kittycat784

I use bed-a-beast (or the compressed coconut) and I mix in a little of what is called "jungle litter"  its like finley shredded bark. my T's really like it.  it'll hold moisture well if it needs to but will also dry up if needed.  the jungle litter gives it a little more substance and makes it not so fine.  I find bed-a-beast alone to be sorta like sand when it dries up and my roises are not fond of it alone  .


----------



## Schlyne

I use the compresed cocanut coir.  I am looking into changing over to organic dirt and a peat moss mixture though.  I have 17 T's at this time, which are all slings/juvies of different sizes...whenever I've rehoused I've started out with completely fresh substrate, and I'm getting sick of using up all the coir.

Also, even though I got the coir on sale, I intended to use it almost exlcusively for my ball python, and I'd prefer not to be using it all up my T's.  It works great, but it's getting costly.


----------



## evil_educator

Currently i am using 100% peat for my Terrestrials. Some members suggested that i use 50% peat 50% potting soil for my H. minax.... Can i just use 100% peat or the change is better?


----------



## smokejuan

*Substrate Preference*

Coconut fibers for my dry climate friends and 75% peatmoss mixed with 25% Vermiculite for my high humidity friends.


----------



## Tony

In the premier issue of Arachnoculture, Rick mades slight reference to this issue..to paraphrase ' I keep out of this argument. I use soil straight from the garden and have no more mortalities than anyone else who goes to great lengths to sterilize thier terrariums'...
T


----------



## RazorRipley

Walter said:
			
		

> My vote goes for "other" - the coconut fiber EcoEarth.


I only use coconut fiber ecoearth... Only one complaint, it molds  very badly if not well ventilated.


----------



## Socrates

I voted "other" as well.

Another Eco Earth/Bed-A-Beast lover here.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## bonesmama

I'm using 50/50 peat-vermiculite. I have been all over the place around here, and cannot find any soil without additives. I also haven't found bed-a-beast, or coconut coir (believe it or not-maybe cause I won't go to Deathco). I bought a large cube of Peat one time, really cheap- but it had all kinds of sticks and things in it, so I wasn't sure if it was safe to use. Does it matter, as long as it's got no additives? It IS the most natural-looking stuff I've seen.


----------



## Ishkabibble

I went to mixture of 50/50, Ultimate Potting soil (by Fertilome) and coconut fiber. T's seem to like it and I haven't had any unwanted mold/fungal growths. It seems to hold moisture well for higher humidity T's so the added ventilation doesn't dry out the substrate like it did with just the ultimate potting soil.


----------



## earthgirl

*100% organic peat!*

100% organic peat.
The best there is!


----------



## MountinGal

I've been using 100% peat moss with my slings. Even with daily misting I have had no fungus or mold.


----------



## MilkmanWes

I like a nice plush carpet myself. Hardwood floors are very attractive and better for my allergies though. And nothing beats real tile in the bathroom, linolium is so second rate.


----------



## 8leggedrobot

I use jungle mix & bed-a-beast combo for all my Ts. I DID have a problem with white fuzzy mold under one rosehairs hide for a couple days but I am sure I just didn't let it dry out enough first. It was still too moist when I put her in there, and I knew that at the time even, but she was looking like she was getting ready to moult so I kind of told myself it was 'ok'.  But other than that one time it's been awesome.

On another note, I know the cedar argument is over, but that reminded me of the fact I kept my texas tan I had at 14 on a combo of aquarium gravel, and cedar hamster bedding! :8o I had no clue it was bad for them at the time, the pet store told me to keep them on gravel (yay pet store knowledge) but I just felt like it needed some more natural bedding. I read about 2 years ago that was bad for Ts and the guilt has never left me, heh  It lived for three years like that though, but I did notice the crickets died off real fast. I over-fed my Ts back then, too... always keeping 2 or 3 crickets with them at all times.  I was a bad mommy... but I know more now, TG.


----------



## Vogelspinnen

I use a 50/50 Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss and Topsoil with no additives mix. 

I pull out 90% of the sticks, rocks, and other unnecessary organic clumps for a nice clean and consistent substrate. Regular attention keeps it from growing anything harmful to the Tarantulas as well as looking more natural than Vermiculite.


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

100% peat moss.


----------



## Rob1985

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> 100% peat moss.


 I have had good luck with peat moss. it drys quick if it get wet :worship:


----------



## MysticKigh

rather than repeating the attribues of coconut bark, I'll just say I like it and it's what I use 85% of the time


----------



## MysticKigh

bonesmama said:
			
		

> I'm using 50/50 peat-vermiculite. I have been all over the place around here, and cannot find any soil without additives. .


If you can bring yourself to face the throngs of people, you might try Walmart. I was thrilled and shocked to find an organic soil with no additives there. Just be careful that you've gotten a bag without any tears or holes. Apparently the non-arachnid world isn't very interested in this stuff and if it sits stacked up for too long with water trapped in the bag you get that funky stagnant water smell


----------



## lta3398

I also use a 50/50 mix of Canadian Sphagnum peat moss and a good soil with NO additives, and I have no problems! The mixture seems to work fine for me!


----------



## lta3398

I have also had success in finding the right soil at both K-mart and WalMart...so as stated above, if you can handle the crowds, they should have what you want!


----------



## Kid Dragon

Professor T said:
			
		

> For my terrestrials I like 100% peat moss. For my arboreal I like 100% vermiculite.
> 
> I have a rosie on a pre-molded soft rubber insert that she's done well on for over a decade. It has a built in basement, and a split level top. Its the Ritz-Carlton of 10 gallon enclosure substrate. Not only is it easy to spot clean, its inert to fungi and mites. I originally bought it for a snake, but it was too good to pass up for my T. So I gave it a try, and I'm glad I did.


I use 100% peat for my adult terrestrials, and 100% vermic for my adult arboreals too. Howerver I use 50-50 peat/vermic for my slings, both terrestrial and arboreal.


----------



## dangerprone69

I've been all over the place as far as substrates go. Coconut fiber is excellent but I think it's a bit expensive. You can buy it in bulk from Bean Farms and some horticulture webstores for much less than you'll pay for it in Petco, as low as $2.50 a brick plus shipping. I never had a problem with it molding when I used it, but the other kind of coarse coconut chunks grew mold very quickly when I tried it on my G. rosea.

Lately I've been using peat and vermiculite. You can buy a huge brick of peat at Home Depot or Lowes for $5 or $6 and vermiculite is only $3 a bag at Lowes (the HD near me isn't carrying it yet- whatever). I use a 50/50 mix for species requiring higher humidity and all slings: bone dry peat for desert/scrubland species. Peat by itself tends to dry out very fast and mixing it with granulated vermiculite keeps the moisture up where it should be for tropical species.

50/50 peat/verm mix also works very well for most roaches. My hissers and dubias have never been happier.


----------



## kellyeta

I use dark bark and some moss.  No problems with mites either.


----------



## T-Harry

I can't say I have a preferred substrate. I always choose the substrate depending on the kind of T that I hold in the cage. For tropical T's I use a mixture of peat and vermiculite in order to attain a high humidity inside the cage. For T's that like it a bit less humid I use coconut fiber. For T's living in (half) deserts I use a mixture of peat and sand (I know it says in the beginner threads somewhere that you should not use sand but me and lots of other guys are not of that opinion. How could sand harm a T that lives in a desert? I think it's just natural for them). The hotter and dryer the natural habitad of the T the more sand I use (up to 50 : 50). For T's living in not too humid forests I use a mixture of peat and pine bark humus.


----------



## Gingitsune

*New substrate feed back*

I'm new here, my mom let me have her Chilian Rose hair...she's put in shredded fluffy newspaper animal bedding and what I believe are natural fibers of some sort packed into pellet shapes (like the shapes you buy rabbit alfafa food in) and says the T does alright with that...will this hurt her at all or have any negative sideaffects (other then watching to make sure the material under the water bowl does not mold) 
Note: Both items are relativly soft and sold as animal bedding, so they are presumbly safe in terms of toxins, and the spider appears fine as well


----------



## jbrd

well i was reading the poll and i seen on there that vemiculite is way down on the poll ? i use vermiculite in my bed-a-beast (or an equlivant)  to help retain mouisture in my T.blondi enclosure and the humidity has never dropped below 50%. now heres my question, if this works so well to help retain the moisture and alot of people are not using it, is there a problem with the vermiculite that i am not aware of ?.
as of this day i have had no problems with mites or mold, though i did have to change the substrate out because of a bad pinhead problem


----------



## JJJoshua

Coconut fiber for all my T's


----------



## Lorgakor

I have a question about my substrate. I am using a peat/vermiculite mix in all my cages, and I have noticed that it is molding very easily. I don't keep any of my cages moist, just a water dish. In my _T. blondi _ tank, there have been small spots of mold, they seem to pop up almost as soon as the substrate gets a little wet, either from misting or from an overflowed water dish. In my _E. campestratus _ tank, there was mold under the waterdish, which I rarely overflow, that tank is very dry. In my little _G. pulchra _ tupperware container, which I have never misted, there was mold blooming on the surface in a couple of spots. This is the second time I've found mold in hers, I had to change the substrate out once already. Yet I haven't found any in my _B. smithi _ tank, or in my little _B. emilia _ container, which I spritz more often.

I'm a little confused because I've been reading and I know that people use a peat/verm mix for their more moisture dependant species, yet I can't see how if it molds so easily. I am thinking of dumping all my cages (I only have five Ts) and using something else, but I don't know what. I just don't know why there is mold. I think my room humidity is around 50%, and room temps go between 70 and 80 degrees. My Ts all have a lot of ventilation, so that can't be it. Although they are all on a bookshelf, maybe that hinders the ventilation? 

Anyone else had problems like this? What substrate molds the *least*?


----------



## Kali

i had previously thought i had a mold problem with my peat/vermic/coco mixtures, but realized that i just had poopy T's.   don't let the substrate get wet unnecessarily. i have had luck when coco substrate gets too dry to pour water from a cup into it on one side. the tarantular room in my home gets really dry...
although, my b/f's rosie refuses to acclimate to any substrate except calcisand. i changed out her substrate a couple of times while he's been away, and she hangs from the lid of her cage until the substrate is changed back. i've let her sulk for up to a week like that before changing back. eventually she won


----------



## juggalo69

I use Eco-earth bricks mixed with Jungle-earth wood chips. Works well for my G.rosea.


----------



## Lorgakor

That's the thing, I don't let it get wet unnecessarily. My _G. pulchra _ container has never been misted, only a water dish and it still got mold. The only moisture was from slightly damp vermiculite and peat out of the bag when I put her in. But that was quite some time ago. That is why I don't understand why there is mold.

Have any of you tried these Bio mats for non burrowing Ts? 
http://www.beanfarm.com/cgi-bin/sto...cart_id=1427072.12155*fN7as3&xm=off&ppinc=bed


----------



## scorpdaddy

*My Prefered Choice*

I use a 50/50 mix of potting soil and shredded coconut


----------



## scorpdaddy

Nice profile pic juggalo. Violent j is my hero.


----------



## Beardo

I recently switched my spiders from potting soil to Bed-A-Beast (coconut coir) and I really like the stuff.


----------



## Mad Hatter

100% Peat moss. Never had problems with it before.

I may really have to look into this coconut fiber that seems to be getting such a good rep. Might be something to experiment with. I wonder, is it generally cheaper or more expensive than peat?

I get my peat at Green Thumb for $1.75 a bag.


----------



## Tony

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> 100% Peat moss. Never had problems with it before.
> 
> I may really have to look into this coconut fiber that seems to be getting such a good rep. Might be something to experiment with. I wonder, is it generally cheaper or more expensive than peat?


Gotta be more expensive...I mean a big block of peat is less than $10, and it lasts me a year with over 150 T's
T


----------



## Windchaser

tony said:
			
		

> Gotta be more expensive...I mean a big block of peat is less than $10, and it lasts me a year with over 150 T's
> T


Based on some estimates I did a while back, even at sale prices (about $2.00 a brick), the Eco Earth and other brick type stuff is about 3 times the price of peat.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Windchaser said:
			
		

> Based on some estimates I did a while back, even at sale prices (about $2.00 a brick), the Eco Earth and other brick type stuff is about 3 times the price of peat.


Yowch! Well then I guess until I run into some serious issues with using it as a substrate, I'm sticking with the peat.


----------



## Windchaser

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Yowch! Well then I guess until I run into some serious issues with using it as a substrate, I'm sticking with the peat.


This estimate of saving was based on buying peat in large bales which were 2.2 cubic feet. The price of peat and the brick stuff may be closer in price if you buy peat in smaller quantities, such as the small bags. The more peat you buy, the cheaper it gets.


----------



## Rabid Flea

I go with the ecoearth too... works super well.


----------



## dangerprone69

I use peat almost exclusively for my t's. Bone dry, and I microwave it to sterilize it. My slings are on a 50/50 mix of peat and verm, and my baby emperors are on 90% verm/10& peat. Mama emperor is on 6 inches of dampened peat with a 2 inch layer of gravel underneath and a PVC pipe going through the peat to the rocks for adding water.

I've used EcoEarth before. It's good stuff, but it's cost prohibitive to me. I can buy a bale of peat at Home Depot for the same price as a brick of EcoEarth. My Emperor loved the EcoEarth when I had her on it and when I change her substrate I'll probably go back to it. But the t's that I tried it on despised it. The tarantulas huddled in the upper corner of their containers said so.


----------



## blkjkoknhrt

*Eco-Earth - dandy stuff but...*

I really like it but find it dries unevenly depending on where the heat source is.  Keep the substrate all one depth and use a tip from an old gardener; mulch with a bark of some type to cut evaporation. 

Here's MY question - what's the most effective "bark" product out there?

"No matter where you go, there you are."
from The Adventures of Buckaroo Bonsai

BLKJKOKNHRT


----------



## Vys

All you sayers of 'organic potting soil'; may I ask what this is?

Because 'organic/natural potting soil' in Sweden seems to be peat. 
'Potting soil' is peat with lime-stone, fertilizer, and sometimes sand and bark.

Peat can be 'white peat' , not-very-decomposed peat, looks like cow poo when it's wet and cow poo when it's dry, or 'black peat' which is much decomposed peat consisting of different kinds of peat-producing plants, not just sphagnum (as I understand it). Black peat is pretty. And damn-near impossible to find in any packages smaller than something that needs to be transported by a tractor.



I have used mainly orchid-mulch, which is coconut-shavings and pine-tree (Pinus pinea, that is, http://www.corpoforestale.it/forest...L-RG-Delianuova-madonnadellasalute-v2p106.jpg that bark rather than http://www.boga.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/html/Pinus.sylvestris.Forst.ja1.jpg that) bark, because I don't own a tractor and it is 'natural', or 'organic', as well as some vermiculite. None of my spiders have died from the orchid-mulch yet. Both substrates are hideously expensive from gardening centres though . (Is industry-vermiculite hurtful in some way, by the way?) 

What I need, is black peat. Swedish black peat, so that at least some endangered Irish bogs aren't destroyed.


----------



## RazorRipley

Walter said:
			
		

> My vote goes for "other" - the coconut fiber EcoEarth.


this is how ta do it


----------



## maxamillian

*other*

"Other"...I use the coconut fiber stuff


----------



## Windchaser

blkjkoknhrt said:
			
		

> I really like it but find it dries unevenly depending on where the heat source is.  Keep the substrate all one depth and use a tip from an old gardener; mulch with a bark of some type to cut evaporation.
> 
> Here's MY question - what's the most effective "bark" product out there?
> 
> "No matter where you go, there you are."
> from The Adventures of Buckaroo Bonsai
> 
> BLKJKOKNHRT


Best suggestion is to loose the heat source. Unless your home is unusually cold, there really isn't a need for any extra heat. The heat source only serves to speed up the evaporation time. Also, bark mulch works well for gardens, but it really isn't recommended for tarantulas.


----------



## harrymaculata

i use 75% eco earth and 25% vermiculite for my terrestrials and burrowers and 100% vermiculite for my arboreals


----------



## GabooN

How is eco earth or the other coconut fibre based substrates for burrowing? I had origionally planned to use Peat moss since i work at Walmart garden center and can get one of the fairly small bags that have the resealable top. The eco earth will probably be a couple bucks more but since i will only have the one T for now its not a huge deal since i dont have to buy it regularly. 

So how is it for burrowing? I see alot of people use it but havne't seen it specifically mentioned for burrowing.


----------



## Nerri1029

I chose 100% Peat..

But I do add a little coconut to the peat.. about 10-20%

I'm a Peat convert..  I used to like only potting mixes with vermic and all that stuff like aquarium pebbles...  but now.. 

peat only.. well plus a little.. extra..


----------



## Jmadson13

gotta vote peat/vermiculite. Doesn't look very natural but it's worked thus far


----------



## i-zombie

I use Eco Earth.  The bricks are just easier, and it's a great substrate.


----------



## BakuBak

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> my setups exactly.....



and mine too but  i have  special micture for my diggers:

peat Ph 4-5 : 70%   coconut fiber :25% vermiculit :5% - ( it looks nice  in the soil  so if I have a pet holl i  wont too have a nice pet holl :] )


----------



## Jmadson13

The only problem I've had with coconut is it moulds, I also dislike the smell


----------



## DracosBana

For my terrestrial and burrower (G. rosea and A. geniculata) I use 50-50 Coir Fibre top soil, the arboreals get straight Coir Fibre.


----------



## GabooN

Okie thanks, i ended up getting a small bag of peat from my work today, the Schultz Canadian Sphagnum Natural Peat Moss.


----------



## WNY_Tarantulas

Eco earth or similar.  If you dont know what eco earthy is..
Compressed coconut husks made into a brick you add water to.  1 brick makes about 9 dry quarts.


----------



## ink_scorpion

*Nothin' but Peat for me!*

When you can get 2.2 cu. ft. at the Lowes H&G section, sphagnum peat no less, why use anything else?


----------



## kmk

I use coconut fiber for all but my rose hair. The coconut fiber holds moisture well and never molds. For my rose hair i use cactus potting soil.


----------



## misfitsfiend

usually use about 70% potting soil, 30% peat. but 50/50 works too, especially for the more humid loving spp.


----------



## wolfpak

i use coconut fibers. it it a good substrate, for blondi and smithi? or should i change it?


----------



## arachnoguy

coconut fiber is great stuff. it holds moisture for a looooong time and helps when you want to get a cage nice and humid


----------



## Code Monkey

Twenty years ago I was using great substrates like fishtank gravel and sand. Since those dark times, I have tried out 100% peat, peat/vermiculite in various ratios, 100% vermiculite, potting soil, coconut coir/peat, and 100% coconut coir.

I am now using the coir exclusively.


----------



## Gesticulator

I have only used straight peat so far, and just bought a small bale of it. However, I now leave it bone dry to avoid breeding crickets. I mist the sides of the housing for the slings. It's cheap enough, so I don't mind having to dump it if I need to.I don't use any substrate for my arboreals, but I mist the tanks about twice a week. Maybe I'll give the coconut brick a try.


----------



## Melmoth

I use peat,peat/vermiculite 80% to 20 ratio and peat with a small amount of suitable bark for rainforest T's.


----------



## nightbreed

I use coconut coir, it works fine I've never had any mold and its easy to store (before you soak it  )


----------



## cloud711

the substrate i use for my t is cocodust or cocopeat. it's great in holding moisture. I also heard that this substrate dont get mold easily. for me this is the best substrate. chemical free, and very cheap.


----------



## Elmolax

I use bed-a-beast/// 100%
Should I change?


----------



## Windchaser

Elmolax said:
			
		

> I use bed-a-beast/// 100%
> Should I change?


No, you are fine. I have used it in the past. The main reason I use peat now is because of the cost. It is very cheap and when you have lots of critters, the cost savings are beneficial.


----------



## Czalz

My preferred substrate is coconut bark. I have just recently tried something new with several of my t's though. I have put about 3 1/2 inches of potting soil in several of my t's tanks, and covered it with coconut bark(substrate for t's, and good mulch). The reason for this is that I intend to find some partial shade plants to grow in the tanks with the t's. I also considered (with this new environment) to introduce earthworms to the soil(good for the plants), and isopods on top to keep things clean. I guess the idea is to create a mini eco system in the tank, although it wouldn't really consist of many complete cycles, the idea sounds fun to me, and interesting.


----------



## Spectre45

I plan on getting my first T this week, a G.rosea, and I have a quick substrate question.  I plan on using peat moss, but with a g.rosea, do I need to wet it before putting it in the kritter keeper?

Edit:  From what I've read, they prefer a dry substrate, but I also know I read somewhere to mix the peat moss with water until you can squeeze a handfull and it'll hold it's shape, but won't let out any water.  Should I do this, place it in the tank, and allow it to dry before introducing the T, or is it not necessary at all?

Thanks.


----------



## David_F

Spectre45 said:
			
		

> I plan on getting my first T this week, a G.rosea, and I have a quick substrate question.  I plan on using peat moss, but with a g.rosea, do I need to wet it before putting it in the kritter keeper?
> 
> Edit:  From what I've read, they prefer a dry substrate, but I also know I read somewhere to mix the peat moss with water until you can squeeze a handfull and it'll hold it's shape, but won't let out any water.  Should I do this, place it in the tank, and allow it to dry before introducing the T, or is it not necessary at all?
> 
> Thanks.


For G. rosea I just usually put a few inches or so of peat moss right out of the bag in the enclosure.  No need to wet it as it's already usually a bit damp anyway.  It is a bit dusty when it completely dries out though.


----------



## tarsier

coconut bark works for me


----------



## Czalz

I'm really not intending to be a smarty pants, but are we talking about potting soil, or the .99 bags of compost you buy at the store?
  If you've ever had to buy real potting soil, then you'd know it is actually referred to as a soil free mixture, and it already contains good amounts of peat moss and vermiculite, perlite, and other key ingredients. 
  It just seems odd to me that someone would mix potting soil at a ratio of 50/50 with peat moss, or 75/25 with vermiculite since it already contains these things as an alternative to dirt.


----------



## Spectre45

David_F said:
			
		

> For G. rosea I just usually put a few inches or so of peat moss right out of the bag in the enclosure.  No need to wet it as it's already usually a bit damp anyway.  It is a bit dusty when it completely dries out though.


How about an A. seemani?  Pet store has one for $25, the G. rosea is $20, and I think I'd much rather start out with the A. seemani.  Peat moss straight from the bag ok for it as well, or should it be moistened first.  Also, do they need a bit more humidity?


----------



## David_F

Spectre45 said:
			
		

> How about an A. seemani?  Pet store has one for $25, the G. rosea is $20, and I think I'd much rather start out with the A. seemani.  Peat moss straight from the bag ok for it as well, or should it be moistened first.  Also, do they need a bit more humidity?


That would work for _A. seemanni_ also but I prefer to moisten the substrate and tamp it down fairly good.  It seems to help the tarantula construct a more stable burrow.


----------



## xgrafcorex

*coconut*

i use the eco earth coconut shavings too and i have a small amount of spanish most but more to mix up the look of the set up


----------



## Arachnid66

*Coco*

I use the EcoEarth Coconut bricks cause it doesnt deplete Peat bogs, It looks natural, and I have had no molding problems even with high humidity (i do have slow spinning ventilation fans on the hood though).  it holds moisture so well it just makes humidity levels easy to controll... i happen to like the smell, the dry bricks store easily, it looks natural, its not dusty when dry and the big plus is the burrowing...

its great for burrowing if its humid, i would guess it would be good dry to, but i have had no experience with a dry burrow yet.


----------



## Imegnixs_Cinder

I voted 100% Vermiculite, I find it light weight, easy to keep moist if needbe, easy to clean and cheap. I tried peat once and never again the top would dry out too fast and the bottom would stay damp and go mouldy, I just couldn't get on with it at all.


----------



## Fini

I <heart> coconut peat!  I'm using it for a lot of different projects and I find it's relatively inexpensive and resistant to all kinds of pests.


----------



## Ann

Right now I'm experimenting with half my enclosures on a peat/vermiculite mix and half on coconut fiber.  I'm especially interested in my p. rufilata and my p. murinus- both tend to fill up their webs with substrate- so I have one on each type to see what works best.


----------



## Entropy

Coconut fiber from Eco Earth is what I use.


----------



## liverlips

*I vote for the other-other...*

I use something like 75% peat moss, 15% vermiculite, and 10% sand on my GBB...the peat moss will grow mold if its damp often, but I have zero problems with mold because its so dry.


----------



## eman

pelo said:
			
		

> **"Fresh" cedar shavings "may" (rather doubtful) pose a problem(never used) but I use "composted" cedar mulch.I haven't lost a spider or scorpion and I've been using it for a long time.They show absolutely no negative effects from it.I've mentioned this before...show some hard evidence,not just hear say, that it's harmful or kills spiders/inverts.I have proof it doesn't...all my spiders and scorpions...all 68 of them..from slings to adults and many different species...all healthy..growing and active "longterm".I will continue to use it ..peace..


I totally agree with Pelo on this one - I've been using good quality top soil with around 20-30% "composted" cedar mulch for over 6 years now and it has been fantastic. I've been keeping Ts for over 10 years and have tried just about any substrate you could think of.  I've found invariably that quality top soil with composted cedar mulch (80-20% ratio or more), a little clean sand (for certain species) a variety of leaves and certain types of bark make a killer substrate for most Ts.  Moreover, you will never have any issues with mold, fungus or parasites as long as you let the soil dry out every now and then, be diligent enough to pick up any prey remains and ensure proper ventilation (much like in their native habitats). 

Other substrates that work well are coconut fiber and vermiculite - I don't find them particularly appealing and I don't find that Ts will choose them over the above mentioned soil-based mixture.  

What many people don't realize is that peat moss is _highly acidic _ and in reality most Ts don't actually like it - they do learn to adapt to it (especially when it is kept dry) and will generally do well but this is not what they live on in their native habitats... Just because a fairly large percentage of people use it (especially in the US) with varying degrees of success, does not make it "the substrate of choice". 

Also, the notion of cedar being "toxic" is commonly misconstrued and simply regurgitated from other sources without any form of scientific backing. The fact of the matter is that yes, some forms of cedar do repel certain insects... However, I have yet to read any scientific data indicating that cedar is "toxic" to arachnids - much less in the form of sterilized or composted mulch. Quite to the contrary, I've found that cedar mulch really helps in keeping a well balanced and healthy soil PH - for those of you who don't know what that means, read here: http://www.thegardenhelper.com/acidsoil.html

Bottom line is, Ts react in a variety of ways to the chemical elements of the soil they are on - and after extensive observation, I can safely say that they certainly do prefer a healthy, well balanced soil-based mixture over any other substrate.  Again, many people have a good degree of success with peat moss... it's up to you to draw your own conclusions by personal experience.   

Ask Rick W. what he thinks the best substrate is...  soil.  I think his field experience alone should be proof enough. 

I have great soil mixture pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## fleshstain

all my tarantula's and snake are fine with straight out of the bag lizard litter....a couple of my burrowers i have in ground coconut shell....it's lighter than the litter so it helps to keep burrows from collapsing....


----------



## BGBYTOY

Eco-earth, Or other coconut fiber.


----------



## DaleGribble

Yes! I see many other people have discovered the coconut. I think it is the perfect substrate. Every day when someone asks "what kind of substrate should I use?" the answer should always be coconut!


----------



## moricollins

I use a mix of peat moss and organic black earth soil, usually.  

What I'm using as substrate now is a premade mix, of black earth soil, peat moss and horticultural sand, and I like it A LOT.


----------



## Stefan-V

*Coconut-fiber*

I haven't had problems with mold yet and I don't think i will. I keep 2 of my A.seemani on very moist fiber and little ventilation, so they don't hide all the time. It works perfect to me! They come out every day. People should try this.


----------



## PhormictopusMan

Coconut fibre and peat moss.  Thats what mine demand....


----------



## tarangela2

*Other subsrate*

i use this stuff called lizard litter i got from petco, it is ground walnut shells. i put this over a mix of vermiculite and cactus potting soil. the bottom stays moist and the cover discourages 'little critters'

the Ts seem to like it, not hanging from the ceiling!:clap:


----------



## tarangela2

Ryan Bridgman said:
			
		

> Both my B.Smithi and A.Seemanni are doing fine on 100% vermiculite. My mantis has that as her substrate too, although she spends all her time hanging upside down from the roof of her critter keeper


that probably means she doesn't like it! you should try adding some soil or something.


----------



## Camberwell

Other: Coconut Fibre and little vermiculite


----------



## Belegnole

other....Coconut stuff....I believe it was Bed a Beast..this is being used for a Avicularia avicularia.

Of course I'm a Newb...so it might change


----------



## Lover of 8 legs

I placed my new B smithi (4.5 cm) in a KK with with 100% vermiculite. He was not very mobile, didn't move any substrate and spent a lot of time on the walls of his KK. He never went into his hide. I added about 60% potting soil/compost/sand and as I was adding it he started to rework it. He has now completely re-decorated, never climbs the walls, uses his hide and seems to be very contented. Was it the substrate change? IMHO -YES!!:clap:


----------



## tarangela2

Lover of 8 legs said:
			
		

> Was it the substrate change? IMHO -YES!!:clap:


i think so too, amazing what happens when they get what they like


----------



## eman

Lover of 8 legs said:
			
		

> I placed my new B smithi (4.5 cm) in a KK with with 100% vermiculite. He was not very mobile, didn't move any substrate and spent a lot of time on the walls of his KK. He never went into his hide. I added about 60% potting soil/compost/sand and as I was adding it he started to rework it. He has now completely re-decorated, never climbs the walls, uses his hide and seems to be very contented. Was it the substrate change? IMHO -YES!!:clap:


I couldn't agree more - thanks for your example... 

Cheers!


----------



## stooka

*substrate preference*

i use this stuff made by T-REX called "forest bed" expandable substrate.i had been using 100% vermiculite but wanted something more natural.my spiders didnt mind the vermiculite atall.a gd thing with the vermiculite is that is so lite,it makes moving a tank or critter cage that much easier.


----------



## 911

Coconut fiber works well for me


----------



## Alissa

I am pretty new to keeping t's so this thread has been really interesting for me.

I have a few t's on straight peat, but I set up another enclosure with 50/50 peat and potting soil and I like the texture and look a lot better. I'm just not changing the other tanks to it because of all the beautiful webbing my t's have put up.

I have a t. blondi sling that I keep on verm it came with because of it's high moisture needs (and my inability to give it a water dish) but when it gets big enough to get out of the big deli cup I'm going to put it on the potting soil/peat mix.


----------



## samthaunknown

i use eco-earth or bed-a-beast love the stuff


----------



## :wumpscut:

it really depends on the animals natural habitat and where it lives in that habitat. you wouldn't use sand and peat for a ball python and you wouldn't use clay and rock chip, leaf litter for a isreali gold scorpion. i know it depends on the origin and natural history of the animal.
for example, P. liosoma like sandy hardpack  dirt but ours only digs if there is  stone to burrow under. the B. jacksoni won't if there are ground plants or leafs but if not, likes plain outdoor dirt, not potting soil. just my two cents.


----------



## Scolopendra55

100% peat moss. However I think i'm going to use a 50/50 peat moss and coco fiber (the coco fiber seems to hold moisture better than peat).


----------



## alucard1965

I got that beast bed cocconut fiber bricks put it in a bucket of water and it grows wow.Anyway it works great for my 10 spiders and scorpions.


----------



## :wumpscut:

i now that my P.l. will burrow better in a more solid soil mix then a simple peat-coco blend. he'll dig a maze of tunnels and they range from just under the stones to about 4 inches below. THis is due to the soil profile being more packable ad solid. I think if one is the  best enjoy the natural habitats of these wonderful creatures then one should at least try to create it's natural habitat that that starts at the soil.


----------



## kenspidey

other coconut fiber


----------



## Dragoon

I have used 100% peat up until last summer. Then I discovered the coco fibre stuff when I couldn't find my regular brand of peat (shultz). 

I much prefer the coconut fibre now. Absorbs moisture much better, and it allows the tiniest of slings to burrow more readily. 
D.


----------



## TheNatural

I use: sand + earth (+ vemiculite),
and the proportion really depends on the sp.


----------



## kingz

i use a mix of 50% shults peat moss and 50% coconut fiber.


----------



## pureabsolutevoid

this is 100% standard for mantises



			
				tarangela2 said:
			
		

> that probably means she doesn't like it! you should try adding some soil or something.


----------



## Fille

Coco fiber here too.


----------



## Sevenrats

Coconut fiber. It's cleaner, not dusty, holds water like a sponge and is completely free of pests.


----------



## pureabsolutevoid

I dont know why people don't like the sticks and imperfections in peat... I think it makes it look awesome... I have used 100% peat with zero problems, but I am thinking about mixing in some kind of sterile earth for the deeper burrowing species... I would try this coco stuff but peat is so cheap, I doubt I ever will... I will NEVER use bed-a-beast, totally and completely useless to me at that price.  Vermiculite I am sure is fine, but I don't think I need it, my humidty levels are perfectly fine... I think the best things are peat because it's cheap, sterile earth because its what they have naturally, maybe this coco stuff if so many people like it, and vermiculite I am sure can be usefull - but generally pointless to most of us.  I think the worst things too use are 100% sand for uncountable reasons, bed-a-beast because the cost factor is ridiculous, any kind of wood shavings or anything made for hamsters/mice, rocks, etc...

I think it's kind of funny how people are so adamant about there choice of substrates when so many things work so well, I just think it is sad to see people spend so much money when there are much cheaper solutions. :? 

I was wondering if someone could give me any information on putting leaves on top of the substrate for burrowing species... Will the incorporate this into the external or internal structure of there burrow?  Also, what leaves if any are good to use?


----------



## swanton

i've got a pinktoe, and i figured since he's arboreal he wouldn't be on the ground much anyway except for eating, and i was right. that is while i had peat moss, but i got the coconut fiber (bed-a-beast) and then he started chilling with his abdomen on the ground and his front legs propped up against his log.
it looks good and holds moisture and i guess he likes it so that's my vote.


----------



## smellyocheese

*I picked 100% potting soil...*

although mine's those rainforest substrate that comes in a compacted brick size. There's coconut husk in it. They're great for both dry and moist. Some problems with mites, mould and fungus though but not often except with the Ts that require higher humidity.

I'm yet to try vermiculite but they're pretty pricey here.

and i'm not exactly sure wht peat moss is....


----------



## Endora

I voted 'other'. I like the coco fiber


----------



## Lover of 8 legs

I use potting soil/mulch/sand mixture from Walmart. It's labeled cactus soil.


----------



## bodar

95% potting soil and 5 coconut husk on top, for looks, all my T's love it.


----------



## stickfigure

*coconut fiber/jungle dirt*

I prefer the brick of eco dirt that expands.


----------



## phyrphreek

I've got about 75% potting soil, 25% peat moss


----------



## mistercurls

Im another who loves coconut fiber. Although ive used the jungle dirt to, i just dont like all the other things that are in it like the bark chips and such. So lately ive been sticking to coco fiber


----------



## local hero

ill usually use a mix of peat and play sand


----------



## jgaglio1

Hi Folks:
I start with cheap topsoil (not potting soil). Most of my Ts get this straight out of the bag. The real desert species get some Calci-Sand (black) and some lizard litter (to retain burrow integrity) mixed with the topsoil if they are burrowers. The jungle dwellers get some pure peat mixed with their topsoil, again with lizard litter for the burrowers.
I use high quality terra cotta water trays or plastics for the dry lovers and cheaper terra cotta water trays (they transfer more water to the substrate) for the moisture lovers. I don't mist these.
Arboreals get a mix of fine horticultural vermiculite and Lizard  Litter. I occasionally (monthly?) use an angle topped squeeze bottle to shoot some water on their webbing.
I split a pallet of cork bark with a local Pet shop so there is a corkbark hide or climb in almost every enclosure.


----------



## hicksybelfast

50 peat 50 vermic everytime


----------



## Skypainter

I like 100% organic potting soil, preferably without perlite.  It looks natural, and never seems to have problems with mold.  Sometimes I use plain old dirt from an area I know is free of pesticides, especially for my local Aphonopelma species and other burrowers.  I figure the substrate that I find them in out in the wild is what I should use in captivity.


----------



## Mr. Dom

*Mixing is the way to go*

I use an unspecific mixture of _black earth _or _top soil _with _cypress mulch_ and _peat moss_.

*Black earth *provides a good neutral base for microbes and bacteria that aid decomposition.
*Cypress mulch *aerates the soil and holds the soil together for burrowers and gives arboreals nice chunks to web into their retreats for camouflage. (esp. Psalmopoeus)
*Peat moss *retains moisture very well and its acidic properties prevents excessive growths of moulds and fungi. (bad for Avicularia)

I've used peat moss as a substrate alone and find that is works for a short period of time but not long-term. I find that its very acidic and retards decomposition, which i think is crucial for keeping live animals in enclosures that are supposed to resemble their natural environment. I've also kept a few species of tarantulas on peat moss alone and black earth alone. The spiders were all fed relatively the same times and amounts. The spiders that were kept on peat moss grew half as fast as the ones on black earth. My hypothesis is that acidic conditions may stunt growth in tarantulas. 

*Perlite* dries out the spider too fast and looks hideous. 
*Vermiculite *sticks to spiders and scorpions and looks hideous. 
*Coconut fibre *is very similar to peat moss in water retention and acidity. I haven't done much work with coconut fibre as a substrate alone but it works wonderfully in mixtures with black earth or other substrates. 
I have only used *sand *on desert scorpions but I'd like to try using sand/soil mixtures for tarantulas that come from arid environments. (Brachypelma, Aphonopelma) 

I've never had any pure substrate work well over a long period of time (in excess of 7 months). Mixtures of any kind seem to work well for a long time and rarley require cleaning or changing at all. A mixed substrate with isopods (wood lice) and you'll never have to remove anything from the enclosure besides exuvia.

keeping inverts; there's science and then there's art.


----------



## By-Tor

I just use 60% Peat, 40% coco husk...it keeps water when i need it to, and it holds well for burrows


----------



## HuonHengChai

peat 100% for me for all class,


----------



## Dewaine

I just got here -- I hope someone is still reading this thread..

I am just setting up an home for a future tarantula, and I purhcased coconut fiber for my set up.  *The coconut fiber is very dusty with fine fiber dust.  Is this normal?  Will the dust irritate the tarantula?*

The fiber was prepackaged and sealed from some other company, but the pet store I bought the fiber from is not very clean and I didn't want to introduce mites, so I baked the fiber for a few minutes at 350 degrees F to kill any mites or bugs that might have moved into it at the pet store.

I am planning on getting a GBB (chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) when I can find one, so if anyone has opinions as to the best substrate for GBB's I would be interested -- I can toss the coconut if there is something better.

Thanks!


----------



## Brian S

Dewaine said:
			
		

> I am just setting up an home for a future tarantula, and I purhcased coconut fiber for my set up.  *The coconut fiber is very dusty with fine fiber dust.  Is this normal?  Will the dust irritate the tarantula?*


Not if you moisten first



> I am planning on getting a GBB (chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) when I can find one, so if anyone has opinions as to the best substrate for GBB's I would be interested -- I can toss the coconut if there is something better.
> 
> Thanks!


I prefer bone dry peat moss. In fact I use it for everything. For the tropical species you can moisten it some and for the desert dwellers like GBB keep bone dry. Not to mention it is alot cheaper than coco fiber like you get at the pet shop


----------



## Texas Blonde

I use 100% coconut coir.  I find its less dusty than peat moss, and holds moisture better.  I used to use 100% peat, and never had a problem with it, besides the dust the bag would throw off whenever I tried to get any out.

For one of my Aphonopelma sp "Carlsbad Green" I used local dirt, from the same area where I found the burrow.  I started a burrow for her, and she took right to it.  Until, of course, I knocked over the container, and ruined everything.  She is back on coco coir until I can get out and get more dirt.


----------



## TheDarkFinder

Mr. Dom said:
			
		

> *Coconut fibre *is very similar to peat moss in water retention and *acidity*.


Really where did you learn this? i have been using coco fiber to acid sensetive orchids for years and ever had a problem. 
ok just stuck in my ph meter and it reads 7 so something is wrong here.


----------



## Fingolfin

Dewaine said:
			
		

> I just got here -- I hope someone is still reading this thread..
> 
> I am just setting up an home for a future tarantula, and I purhcased coconut fiber for my set up.  *The coconut fiber is very dusty with fine fiber dust.  Is this normal?  Will the dust irritate the tarantula?*
> 
> The fiber was prepackaged and sealed from some other company, but the pet store I bought the fiber from is not very clean and I didn't want to introduce mites, so I baked the fiber for a few minutes at 350 degrees F to kill any mites or bugs that might have moved into it at the pet store.
> 
> I am planning on getting a GBB (chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) when I can find one, so if anyone has opinions as to the best substrate for GBB's I would be interested -- I can toss the coconut if there is something better.
> 
> Thanks!


I am using the coco fibre for my GBB sling, it likes it just fine!!


----------



## LeilaNami

Eco Earth all the way! Forest Bed is another brand of the coconut fiber.


----------



## nhojz

*...*

to be honest, dont know what kind of substrate is that, i only use 1 type of substrate, dont know what its called but its made of coco fiber...


----------



## demode

For the next change (in a year or so) I'll fill up with potting soil as it keeps humidity up real good.

Currently I have forest bark mixed with vermiculite and a more moist type of forest bark. around 50% 25% 25%.


----------



## maarrrrr

I use 100% potting soil


----------



## rex_arachne

i use 40% vermiculite and 60% cocodust/fiber, sometimes 100% cocofiber.


----------



## wac764

*what's wrong with fir bark?*

I'm keeping a G.rosea on fir bark chips and she seems to be just fine with it. She has a healthy appetite and never seems uncomfortable or distressed. Should I take her off of it? For my slings I recently started using sphagnum moss. They seem to like it okay, especially my A.hentzi. I never get to see it because it stays buried all of the time. I had considered using the peat/potting soil mixture but I can only find 50 lb bags of peat locally and I don't need anywhere near that much. And all of the potting soil that I've seen has some kind of fertilizer added. I did by chance discover 4 bags of unadulterated potting soil in my car-port. I bought it a couple years ago when I was thinking about growing some wild flowers around my deck. I never did plant the flowers and had forgotten about the soil. I'm thinking about mixing the potting soil with the sphagnum moss and see how that goes.


----------



## Freak Show

My vote goes for "other" - the coconut fiber.


----------



## NixHexDude

I like a mix of peat/soil/coconut stuff. It gets a nice consistency and holds moisture quite well. Peat seems too dusty on its own. Soil is too chunky, and coconut fiber is just kind of...well...fibery. Together though they make a really nice substrate. The inverts seem to like it.


----------



## Arachnophilist

the coconut fiber I get comes in a compressed brick (9"x5"x21/2") that turns into 9 litres of "soil" and its only $12.00CDN for a pack of three and I fully say its the way to go. all the kids love it. even the centipede and the Cranwell's Horned Frog. so I say definately coconut fiber.


----------



## Scalded Ape

I like a 50/50 mix of that coconut fiber stuff and vermiculite.  It never bunches or clumps like potting soil or straight coconut fiber does and still works for burrowing if you tamp it down a bit for them.  It's great for holding water and highly resistant to mold and mites.  If the spider doesn't web a whole lot and you get rid of cricket parts you can go 2 years easy between changes.

I've tried sand and gravel (spiders didn't like it), potting soil (got clumped up), peat (gets messy and puts scale on the glass), vermiculite (spiders didn't like it), coconut fiber (got clumped up) and quite a few combinations of all of the above.  The mix I've stuck with works the best for me because it's so easy to keep clean and the spiders don't seem to mind it at all.


----------



## ParabuthusKing

*Substrate*



Lyle Beach said:


> Whats inexpensive?
> 
> I can get a 2.2 cubic ft bale of peat moss for $7.00


  yea... and not to mention it comes from drained bogs that have been around for centuries..in effect destroying the senitive ecosystem,, now I am not one to judge as I have used it before, but I feel much better paying more for coconut bark fiber as I know it is more ecologically friendly, and does not have the same respiratory dangers that peat does for mammals (me)  as for this poll, I would say I go with coconut fiber all the way )):evil: :evil:


----------



## Sarah.S

I use a 100% non peat compost with no added nutriants etc rather than a potting soil or peat mix.  does no damage to the enviroment as there is no peat in the mix and is cheep at £1.50 or so for a 15 liter bag.  I also find my T's can burrow well in it and I can monitor and keep it as wet or dry as needed depending on the needs of the T.  As this stuff is made with mamals comming into contact with it there danger there and I have never found it as dusty as coconut fiber which I have used in the past.


----------



## green_bottle_04

Lizard Litter!!!!!


----------



## Leiurus87

100% peat for my T's. For native critters i use 50% peat, 50% sand. Anyone who lives in Florida knows of our sandy, useless soils and their muddy greyness. ;-)


----------



## Mina

I voted for vermiculite and organic soil.  My T's seem to really like it.


----------



## kitty_b

i use pure peat moss. either dried out for the less-humid species, or fresh out of the bag (or moistened) for more humid species.

used to use potting soil, but peat is a LOT lighter, so it's easier to move tanks when i need to...


----------



## bassgod

I use coco fiber


----------



## vtecgsr

Why does everyone use ecoearth coco fiber? Ive not heard of any other brand of coco fiber used, but ive seen it at the stores... Is it free of chemicals or something? Do you have to add hot water to this stuff, cuz on the back i didnt see any directions at the store...


----------



## metzgerzoo

pelo said:


> My preferred substrate is potting soil.I use Hortibec 100% organic chemical free potting soil *with a generous amount of "well aged,composted" cedar mulch* thrown in for texture.Works great.Here's a link to the site of hortibec soils.They make an excellent potting soil..totally organic and chemical free.
> 
> >>click here<<
> 
> ***When voting vote for preferred terrestrial/burrower substrate.Aboreal substrate isn't as critical as they don't spend much time if any on it.Any substrate works fine for aboreal.Thanks...***


What's that....CEDAR mulch? Makes me wonder how long this person's tarantulas have lived and how well they're doing.
Remind me to NOT buy that stuff.

Me personally, I like just plain ole' 100% peat moss.  Versatile, inexpensive, holds moisture well when needed, doesn't turn into stone when it's dry and holds burrows wonderfully.


----------



## CFNSmok.PL

100% "Forest bed". I tried vermiculite for some of my arboreals but did not like it. I found peat moss to be little on dusty side and after using it had a problem with a small black flies.

Smok.


----------



## MiLadyDragonn

*Gotta go with "other"...*

_*Yup, coconut fiber..never had a problem with it*_


----------



## rYe

I use potting soil  but I'm trying out that coconut stuff now on my new Blue Cobalt. The potting soil (100% organic) works pretty well but can dry out fast, so far Rasta (The cobalt) seems to like burrowing in the coconut so I'm going to stick with it for her.


----------



## Doezsha

I use coco fiber and peat moss but plan to use the two mixed with vermiculite to get a better texture wen i mix them together.


----------



## cheetah13mo

Peat. All peat. Peat only. Nothing but peat. Peat mixed with some peat and a side of peat.

P.S. ....   peat!


----------



## xenesthis

*Coco soft*

I've used peat for over a decade, but I really like the new product "Coco Soft" so much that I'm making it available to my customers.

Todd


----------



## BPruett

Allot of mine depend on which species im setting up...


----------



## SouthernStyle

I've been using a Mix set like this 60% Eco Earth (Coconut Fiber), 20% Peat, 20% Verm. 
And it seems to work pretty well for all of my T's that are in it...Even the Climbers seem to deal with it pretty well, and the Burrowers Love it because it's soft enough and yet easy enough to dig through...


----------



## Arachno~Raver

i use 60% eco earth and 40% vermiculite


----------



## TarantulaCages.com

*EcoEarth*

I use EcoEarth coconut fiber. Great moisture retention, and the burrowers always have an easy time digging. This substrate stays nice and dry too for the dry species.  I think the stuff looks very natural too.


Adam


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

I use the coconut stuff as well. The kind that comes in the bricks.


----------



## Selenops

T-Rex expandable coconut something. 

I want to try that new brand Coco-soft but nobody locally is selling it.


----------



## Iggy

I use 1 part peat moss, 1 part vermiculite (coarse), and 1 part coconut fiber.  Mix works great for terrestrial or arboreal Ts.


----------



## dr_hemlock2

*EcoEarth*

this is all i use now it does its job well at least for me.


----------



## Spider-Man v2.0

60% cocanut stuff, 20% multch, 20% moss


----------



## chrispy

coconut coir is the best.No mold problems.It wets easier than peat moss when its completely dry.It is also a renewable resource.


----------



## stk5m

*Eco-earth rocks!!!*

I love eco-earth.  i use this for all my t's and they love it.  even my avics that seem to hate the ground don't mind it.  it just needs to be lightly watered every four days or so.


----------



## Wade Dowbyhuz

Ive used the coconut fibers since I started my collection two years ago and Ive never had a problem.


----------



## G. pulchra

ZooMed Eco Earth is awesome.  A renewable resource that works well for Humid and Dry T's.  I get mine at Dr. Fosters and Smith mail order at $4.99 for a 3 brick package.  Works great!


----------



## JungleGuts

cocofiber w/a little peat


----------



## Derrick

I like using peat moss and collecting some long strand temperate moss that grows all over here in WA State and mixing them.  The long strand seems to help so the burrows dont cave in.  I sterilize it in the oven after sorting through it.  All of my Ts showed behavior that makes me think they tolerate it better than coco fiber which I was using before.  They can make better tunnels in this mixture compared to just coco fiber.  I have had problems with coco fiber molding before....although it probably would be a good ingredient in the mix for moist Ts.  It does absorb water faster than peat moss.


----------



## Tim St.

i use 50/50 potting soil & Peat moss for my G.Rosea and 50/50 of peat moss & vermiculite for my L.Para slings. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## GrofKjans

100% coco fibre


----------



## spartybassoon

bed-a-beast, baby


----------



## ChainsawMonkey

100% potting soil, it's inexpensive, packs well, and helps with humidity...especially peat based potting soil.


----------



## jeff1962

Bed a beast or Jungle floor. Both are coconut fiber and have worked great for me so far.


----------



## ChainsawMonkey

I've tried them before, but went right backto my favorite gardening supply store for more potting soil, I just like the look and feel of potting soil I guess. Everyone will always have favorites though.


----------



## Talkenlate04

ChainsawMonkey said:


> I've tried them before, but went right backto my favorite gardening supply store for more potting soil, I just like the look and feel of potting soil I guess. Everyone will always have favorites though.



You will learn over time that potting soil promotes mites more and mold. That's just a fact. On top of that it can be hard to find potting soil that does not have harmful additives. 
Peat all the way for me. It's very easy to maintain and cheap. Holds moisture well for the humidity reliant, and well I just like it. To each his or her own though. Whatever works, works.


----------



## mwh9

Coconut fiber, though I don't have any thing against the other substrates.


----------



## silieputty

*Other*

"Other", though I will be getting my first Ts this upcoming week and have yet to see their reaction to my substrate.

Approximately 50/50 mixture of vermiculite and "Orchid Mix" ("Western fir bark, horticultural charcoal and a natural mineral (arcillite) that has been kiln-fired to create permanent ceramic nuggets containing thousands of pore spaces that hold water and oxygen for improved moisture and nutrient retention.").

I will have one GBB (may increase the vermiculite ratio to keep it dry) and one Lasiodora difficilis.  Slings, I believe...1.5" and 3" respectively.


----------



## WyvernsLair

I prefer peat and a little vermiculite mixed in to help retain moisture longer. How much vermic. depends on the species it's being used for.


----------



## skooma_addict

*Coco Fiber*

It's all I've used so far and all I need. May start using this peat stuff everyone raves about to see what it is like.


----------



## Jmugleston

*Other: 50/50 Vermiculite/Coco Fiber (Bed-a-beast)*

Had a bunch of a generic brand of bed-a-beast and some vermiculite and thought I'd give it a try. So far it seems to hold humidity well and burrows seem to be sturdy. I will probably go back to a peat/vermiculite mix once this runs out though (Cheaper).
-Joey


----------



## arachnophoria

coconut peat all the way,sometimes turface or osmunda mixed in for certain species.Also like large,dead,dry leaves for tropical aboreals and terrestrials,but not fossorial.


----------



## The_Thunderer

Thus far, I've used 100% peat moss.  However, I am going to try "Bed-a-Beast" sometime soon as I think it might be easier on the burrowers.  If this is a mistake, please let me know.  I think my H. lividum might love this stuff!  LOL.


----------



## dthbhk

I'm a big fan of the coconut Zoomed or Flukers that stuff goes a long way


----------



## bleedingfinger

*Substrate*

50% potting mix
25% dry mulch dirt mix
25% bark


----------



## fartkowski

I use 100% peat moss.
It's cheap and you get tons of it.


----------



## SuperRad

I'm on the coco fiber band wagon.


----------



## DMTWI

I voted 100% peat moss, but I'm also trying out the Bed-A-Beast (coconut fiber) for my rosie. The rosie likes it, but the stuff is a pain to get totally dry.  :wall:


----------



## hellahigh

*substrate*

beaked moss , its all the store had at the time but my T seems to like it , when i first got him/her i threw 3 or 4 crickets in there and they dug into the moss :wall:  i figured they had gotten away but my T dug them up and quite fast


----------



## tacoma0680

coconut is the best way for me cause It hold the moisture in the soil and you dont have dry cage


----------



## PALAMO

*substrate*

i use the soil from my property as it is similar to what my moderatum came from in the wild of course this is a terestrial spicies that burrows ..it is a red dirt loam black gumbo mix that i mix a small amount of sand with ( i know alot lot of people will disagree with the sand part )but when mixed in with the soil i have here it works well ,its stable enough for her to burrow in, yet easy enough for her to maintain.she loves it ! this may not be for every one but it works well for me ..and if you use something like this remember to bake the soil first to get out all the little nasties that may be living in the dirt...


----------



## acerno

I keep tropical scorpions, so having high humidity is a priority.  I used to use 100% vermiculite but the scorpions were not to keen in creating burrows in it.  I switched to 100% soil and they seemed to prefer this as they began burrowing.  I was going to use peat moss but I thought the high acidity may be a factor in the health of the scorpions.  I may try a 50-50 soil/peat at a later date to see their behavior.


----------



## halfwaynowhere

I use coco coir right now. Its probably not the cheapest option, but I prefer it because its natural, and doesn't deplete natural resources. I would never use peat moss, as I don't agree with the process involved in obtaining it. And potting soil just sounds like risky business, with fertilizers, pesticides, etc. Of course, I'm one of them new age hippies who prefers organic and all that, lol.


----------



## josh_r

i prefer to use a soil that closest represents what the species naturally lives in or around. i tend to think that a species will fare better in a specific soil prefered by the species. that being said, i will go out and find a soil type that closest matches what ive found in my research. most of my spiders are kept on very loamy sandy/clay soil taken from the desert. it can be cooked to kill off anything that may be in it. other species i may keep on a very coarse granite rock soil or a thick clay or even humus. just depends on what it is. 

the way i see it, these animals are never found in 100% peat or coco fiber or vermiculite. infact, the soils they live in are hardly 100% anything or even 50/50. they are a mix of many things. i try to duplicate that as much as possible and i have noticed a difference in the habits of many of my animals after the change. much more natural behavior in my opinion.

-josh


----------



## jblayza

*other*

I prefer Eco Earth. I Like the one that come with 6 disks instead of the block, cuz sometimes you just don' need so much and you can just throw in a disk of two.


----------



## pinktoe23

SuperRad said:


> I'm on the coco fiber band wagon.


same here, has worked wonderfully for me.


----------



## robbie

coco fiber for me as well.


----------



## CjP

Count me in as cukoo for coco.   Yeah, peat may be cheaper, but a one bedroom apartment doesn't really have a lot of room to store bales of peat moss.


----------



## ttula

100% peat moss, my Ts  love the stuff and have had no problems with mold or anything else.


----------



## izan

chid said:


> I use 100% vermiculite for arboreals  and for terrestrials I use forest bed (expanding substrate), peat and verm in varying mixtures depnding on species.
> 
> Chid


I like your site. Well done.

iZAN


----------



## monkey

75%coco fibre, 25% vermiculite


----------



## von_z

1 vote for EcoEarth


----------



## Zeus9699

*Substrate*

I have over 1000 tarantulas and I use the same substrate for almost all of them.......about 75% peat and 25% vermiculite.


----------



## betuana

*I like Coir/Coconut Fiber - and a question*

I am fond of coconut fiber - we buy it in bulk for our potted plants as well (mixed with worm castings for plant nutrients and some vermiculite) so it ends up actually being fairly inexpensive (though I've seen some of the small bricks sold in pet stores priced at many times the bulk price for gardening supplies!)

I had a question though - has anyone tried, or known of someone who has tried the Zoo Med Excavator Clay Burrowing Substrate? It apparently is made to let critters (it cites lizards, snakes, T's, scorpions, etc) safely burrow without danger of tunnel collapse, and is supposed to emulate their environment. Makes me curious about it, but I'm cautious about trying new things, especially since I'm very much a newbie! Wondering if anyone else has used it...
Here's a listing for it : http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6016+6040+17913&pcatid=17913

Any thoughts?


----------



## apidaeman

Coco fiber 80% with 20% peat moss.


----------



## Drachenjager

tried the coco fiber and back to 100% peat and peat/vermiculite mix for arboreals and certain others and more vermiculite for slings


----------



## 8ballphoenix

betuana said:


> I had a question though - has anyone tried, or known of someone who has tried the Zoo Med Excavator Clay Burrowing Substrate? It apparently is made to let critters (it cites lizards, snakes, T's, scorpions, etc) safely burrow without danger of tunnel collapse, and is supposed to emulate their environment. Makes me curious about it, but I'm cautious about trying new things, especially since I'm very much a newbie! Wondering if anyone else has used it...
> Here's a listing for it : http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6016+6040+17913&pcatid=17913
> Any thoughts?


I was wondering about Zoo Med Excavator Clay Burrowing Substrate as well but it was confusing because they say you can mold it into tunnels yet ts can tunnel through it? Anyways, most confusing. My husband tried it, he's a manager at a pet store, and disliked it. Intensely. Said it hardens up like cement and is just awful to work with.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## presurcukr

my vote is 100% eco earth no shrooms grow in a moist habitat


----------



## beanb142002

First of all, I am using paper towels since I had nothing else.  I am going to try a mixture of peat moss and vermiculite.  I may experiment with varying concentrations of the two.  I have a G. Aureostriata 1" spiderling so any advice would be appreciated in a PM.


----------



## Kumo Punch

I use 100% peat.  Have not tried anything else but this has worked for me so far so see no need to change.  Its soft, works well with moisture, good for burrowers, etc.  In the future I may try some mixes though just to experiment.


----------



## Zoltan

My fav substrate is peat moss and potting soil 50% each. Sometimes I add some bark chips (non-toxic ones, made for terrariums incl. tarantulas cages), it adds to the look and sometimes they use it in their web, which looks great.


----------



## AubZ

I only use 100% peat.   I would love to try and see the coco fibre as I have never seen in available here and everyone keeps giving good feedback on it.
I have never had any problems to date with using Peat and I use it for all my T's.


----------



## samsbugs

Peat just seems to be the best.


----------



## Venom

I use 100% sphagnum peatmoss for most spiders, except for my desert C.cyano. For her, I have a mix of sand and peatmoss, of approximately 60% peat, 40% sand.


----------



## loxoscelesfear

doesn't potting soil have fertilizer / chemicals in it?   top soil supposedly does not.  i have been sold on cocoa fiber or peat so i don't even to worry about it.


----------



## GForce14063

I use 100% peat moss but I would like to try to mix some vermiculite into the peat I just can't find it anywhere.


----------



## johnnyb9999

40% eco earth, 40% vermiculite and 20% peat moss. I must say this is my first time using vermiculite its seems to be ok so far no signs of mold and retains moisture very well. Does anyone have a brand that they think might be better then others? the brand I am trying is Sta-Green its about $3.95 at Lowes for an 8.8L bag.


----------



## robc

Walter said:


> My vote goes for "other" - the coconut fiber EcoEarth.


All of my substrate is eco-earth, all of my backdrops are ecoearth.....rob


----------



## davegrimm1

I can't use the peat becasue it gets the weird yellow fugus all through it. 
I think it depends on where it comes from that determines whether the fungus is present or not.  I have used the coconut in my spiderlings , but I get fugus in that too.  I have used vermiculite for years with no problems, since it is a mineral and non-organic , it does not have the ability to mold unless it is way too wet and organic material is also mixed in.  
The best thing that I have found is a locally made organic potting soil which consists of fir bark dust , peat and perlite, plus I mix in the vermiculite.

I have never had problems of any kind with this mixture.


----------



## presurcukr

100% Eco-Earth for all my T's little to no mold problems:clap:


----------



## hardlucktattoo

I am a peat moss kinda guy but I am thinking of swithching to vermiculite for my aborreals


----------



## Tobarnis

Coir.......


----------



## ShellsandScales

vermiculite dust can cause cancer. Have fun with that. Perilite give the benefits of vermiculite without the carcinogens!


----------



## Texas Blonde

I use dirt from my yard.  Our soil composition is a mix of sand, clay, and caliche.  Mostly sand.


----------



## ThistleWind

Walter said:


> My vote goes for "other" - the coconut fiber EcoEarth.


One more vote for Eco-Earth here.


----------



## Luke Anthony

My vote is for eco potting soil or peat moss


----------



## dannax

I just switched all my T's to straight peat moss and I honestly think they like it much better. It seems as though it's going to be great for burrowing! I had a potting soil/peat moss mix and it just seemed too much like dirt and my OBT just didn't burrow. I also noticed it hardened up around the water dish, when it got wet. I would imagine it was the potting soil.

I would definitely say 100% peat moss is the way to go...


----------



## Kamikaze

I use 100% slightly damp cocopeat substrate on most of my T's
For my Brachypelma and Aphonopelma sp, I use dry cocopeat substrate.


----------



## Remigius

Coconut fiber. I'm gonna use some natural substrate, if I need to have it dry.


----------



## Vanisher

I use 100% peatmoss sometimes 50/50% peatmoss-barkmulch just for a little variation! /Johan


----------



## unitard311

Eco-earth all the way


----------



## Vanisher

Michael Jacobi said:


> I love those bright yellow (chartreuse) mushrooms! Not that they taste good or are psychoactive, but I find them very attractive and interesting to watch grow.
> 
> Although many keepers feel that coconut coir (e.g., Eco Earth) promotes unwanted mold/fungus growth, I highly recommend it. However, even though I buy it wholesale it is still too expensive when you have as many tarantulas and other inverts as I do. Therefore, I tend to use 100% sphagnum peat moss for most inverts, although my personal collection (almost exclusively arboreals) is kept on a mix of coconut coir and coconut chips. (Many people think that substrate choice is insignificant with arboreals, but I find most of my adults cruise the bottom of the cage at least occasionally). I absolutely never use vermiculite. Not that it doesn't work well - because it does - but because it is so dadgum ugly and unnatural.



I agree with you, vermiculite is really ugly! /Johan


----------



## fartkowski

Earlier in this thread I voted for 100% peat, but I have since switched back to 100% potting soil.
I just like the look of potting soil better.


----------



## Psych0

70% potting soil 30% coco fiber.


----------



## nexen

poll necrophilia! 
ecoearth coco fiber for me


----------



## Bosing

Cocopeat for me...


----------



## joshuai

tarangela2 said:


> that probably means she doesn't like it! you should try adding some soil or something.


mantids are arboreal and made for twigs and almost never go to the ground anyway


----------



## agent lead

100% eco-earth coco fiber


----------



## GartenSpinnen

I use nothing but coco fiber, but i am honestly thinking of going back to peat, and using vermiculite in my arboreal setups. The coco fiber over time becomes too 'powdery' and i have had issues with fungal growth with occasional batches that i never had before. 

With my scorpions i stand by sand/ coco fiber mixtures.

Cheers,
Nate


----------



## Endagr8

Walter said:


> My vote goes for "other" - the coconut fiber EcoEarth.


ditto:razz: :razz: :razz:


----------



## Flower

I usually use coconut fiber, but sometimes I mix in some repti-bark or something.

My flatrock is in sand, but my Emperors are also in coconut fiber.


----------



## Alex080

I prefer Eco-Earth overall i hate  vermiculite it's ugly for substrate especially when you are trying to make the cage as nice as you can and natural


----------



## lmramsey89

I've always used coconut fiber. I love it, and all my t's do too


----------



## billy28

Walter said:


> My vote goes for "other" - the coconut fiber EcoEarth.


Im with him ^ . Peat is good too because you can get ALLOT for very cheap but if you put it in an enclosure wet it will dry like a brick and get clumpy 
                ^


----------



## CT9A

I use 100% peat moss for dry species and vermiculite/peat mix or 100% cocoa fiber for the more humid species. For scorpions I mainly use a 75% sand/25% peat as I mostly have desert species or 100% cocoa fiber for the humid species.


----------



## CodeWilster

*coco*

The majority of my enclosures for the tropical, humidity loving species and also planted tanks are filled with 100% peat moss. However, my favorite has got to be the coco. It works awesome dry or wet, and at least for me it takes 3x as long to mold and the majority of it never molds as long as lots of spot cleaning attention is given. It looks, smells, and also feels the cleanest in my opinion. The peat and peat mixes are just a lot cheaper, and IMO are more natural than the ground coco.


----------



## Sukai94

Walter said:


> My vote goes for "other" - the coconut fiber EcoEarth.


I am with Walter.


----------



## D-back

Another vote for the coco fiber...


----------



## ph0bia

It should depend entirely on the T, surely?

I like a little vermiculite to hold moisture, but it's usually a low percentage of the substrate.

My B.Auratum has a 70/30 peat moss/sand mix as this is close to her natural environment, whereas my P.Chordatus has 80/10/10 peat moss/orchid bark/vermiculite. Then my P.Murinus has 100% peat moss, my H.Albostriatum has 80/20 peat moss/sand... So on... Takes a bit more effort, but it's the Ts happiness that's paramount. I'm not gonna shove any old T in any old tub with any old substrate mix. My babies get the best ^_^

It depends entirely on the T and what their natural environment would be like. I'd never shove my G.Rosea in 100% sand (which I've seen) for example. And certainly I would never use those damn wood-shavings or whatever the hell they are that I see so many pet-stores using. It's just so dry and crispy and really doesn't feel natural.


----------



## luckie_couture

i use forest bed for both my Ts.  No issues with it, but i make sure it's completely dried out for my rosea.  My brachy i keep it SLIGHTLY damp.


----------



## WS6Lethal

My vote goes for coco fiber for its versatility. Can be used dry or damp, and it is easy to clean. And since you only need one kind, can be cheaper and saves space from having multiple type for different kinds of setups.

Lately I've been using a "forest bed", which has coco fiber, vermiculite, and forest wood chips (since I couldn't find Eco Earth). It seems ok for now, but I'll wait until I use it for more that something tropical to give final judgement.


----------



## Shrike

Another vote for coconut fiber.  Good stuff.


----------



## Kuro

i use Zilla Fir and Sphagnum Peat Moss for my little A. versicolor sling and it seems to work well in keeping the humidity where it should be.


----------



## robc

Walter said:


> My vote goes for "other" - the coconut fiber EcoEarth.


Mine as well


----------



## lindenfoxcub

I've seen this poll twice, and it never has the coco fibre option.


----------



## lithiumflower9

My T's are tropical so I use a layer of hydro clay balls on top of that coco fiber.


----------



## jme

i use the coco fiber


----------



## Draiman

I normally use either 100% peat or a 80-20 ratio of peat and sand, but for my most recent project, an adult female _P. formosa_ in a 10 gallon aquarium, I used 100% potting soil (due to low cost), and so far it's been great.


----------



## jbm150

Been using coco fiber, good stuff.  Easy to use, looks natural, holds moisture but also can be used dry, no mold, no complaints


----------



## Jorpion

*Coco fiber*

Coco fiber for all my T's! Easy to clean and no mold/fungus problems to report.


----------



## Blue Ice

I actually use Coco Peat. Usually sold at ACE.


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323

*Coco Fiber Mix*

i also use fine-med Coco fiber. i buy it in a compressed brick. i add alil vermiculite to species that require high humidity. i also add peat/sphagnum moss to dwelling/hiding species.


----------



## Jack III

Eco Earth has been my recent "Best" choice substrate for all my T's.  I once had a really tiny grey shroom grow in one enclosure...and no it was not on purpose. Adding some potting soild would help make it denser for those burrowers.


----------



## Lizardux

Same here.. Cocofiber bricks..  No mold, no shrooms, no problems  Great humidity preservation. Just have to keep wach for T meal leftovers. Sometimes they start a little mold


----------



## Steve Calceatum

Coco-fiber. I usually use Exo Terra Plantation Soil.


----------



## Bonedog

I'm a coco-nut.


----------



## ZergFront

75% peat moss-25% vermiculite. Seems to work all right..


----------



## starscreamzx3

I use a layer of peat moss on the bottom and coconut fiber on top. the mixter depends on the need of the Tarantula. More peat moss if the T needs more humidity.


----------



## BCscorp

cocofiber 80%/20% peat


----------



## myTwilleatU12

*Coconut Fiber*

Zoo Med Eco Earth coconut fiber is my choice.

PROS:
1 Holds moisture really good
2 Safe
3 Pretty good for burrowing 
4 Looks natural 

CONS:
1 Its compressed and you have to add water to it so it expands 
2 A little on the pricey side


----------



## SpiderDane

I use Humus bricks. My live plants are doing very well in it. And my spiders loves it. 

I´m not a fan of the potting soil. Potting soil = Living room plants in the window.


----------



## qu1ck

pelo said:


> Hi Elizabeth....try avoid killing of T's of well intentioned newbies..lol..Why don't you research/search posts for cedar topics before you jump to conclusions.The cedar topic has been hashed over and over again dealing with fresh and composted cedar.I've made clear in posts along with others that composted cedar mulch is no longer toxic and fine for use. >>CLICK HERE FOR EXAMPLE POST<<  .If a newbie goes ahead and starts using cedar mulch because of my/one post here without doing anymore research.(going ahead and doing anything from one post/suggestion and not researching and coming to a safe conclusion for that matter)..well it's the newbie that's killing the T's,not me.I'm not going into detail about composted cedar mulch everytime I mention cedar mulch when it's already been done and can be found in the search option.I've also stated and used parenthesis around the words composted and fresh and made a brief statement about both.I don't think in no way was I being irresponsible.Not nice to make such quick accusations... ...peace..


naa, it was irresponsible.

i'm a newbie myself, and i'm looking for people who's advice I can trust. I now know that yours might be missing key information.


----------



## MIC

Definitely coconut with a 15% vermiculite for better humidity condition and 1% charcoal powder for anti-mite purpose.


----------



## Peregrine581

I went with other.  I love the eco earth as well!


----------



## mandipants

I use coco husk for my non burrowers, and a mix of topsoil and coco husk for any one that may like the opportunity to dig.


----------



## PrettyInInk87

Coconut fiber all the way. It's aweosome! I use it for my T's, and scorpion... No problems here.


----------



## Mara

I'm using coconut husk fiber. While new to T's, that's what I used for my emp before. Seems to work well.


----------



## XzotticAnimal420

I use 50/50 potting soil and coco fibers.


----------



## schadbone

*My vote goes for "other" -  coconut fiber*

Good old coconut fiber seems great so far.


----------



## QuantumGears

I voted "other". I use 'Zoo Med Eco Earth Compressed Coconut Fiber Expandable Substrate'.

http://www.petco.com/product/10813/Zoo-Med-Eco-Earth-Compressed-Coconut-Fiber-Expandable-Substrate.aspx?cm_mmc=CSEMGooglebase-_-Reptile-_-Zoo%20Med-_-905771&mr:trackingCode=046E1416-8381-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## BorisTheSpider

100 % coco fiber .


----------



## Factanonverba

Just one G.Rosea, and I use 100% peat moss, dry.


----------



## briarpatch10

Walter said:


> My vote goes for "other" - the coconut fiber EcoEarth.


+1 100% thats all I use for all of mt T's


----------



## Suidakkra

Eco-earth all the way! :clap:


----------



## Scoolman

25%/75% pete humus/coco choir. Great burrowing mixture. Holds moisture well.


----------



## KnightinGale

Coconut Fibre for Ts, that and moss mix for scorps and other bugs.


----------



## tarantulaeddie0

*Substrate mix*

Dunno if anyone else has done this, but ive mixed 4 substrates together to make one and my Ts like it. Potting soil, coco fiber, eco earth and vermiculite.


----------



## pok2010

Cocofibre and live spagnim moss, with a kick of vermiculite somtimes, but mainly coco fibre, or coco fibre, and live spagnum moss


----------



## ExotiPet

100% Cocofiber from EcoEarth.


----------



## josh_r

100% natural clay based soils for me. You dont find spiders living in coco fiber or peat moss in the wild so I dont like to house them in it. I have noticed I get MUCH better behavior and burrowing from my spiders on loamy clay based soils than anything else. Give them what they came from!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kathy

Ok, I keep reading about vermiculite so I just went to Home Depot and bought some, now I am reading the label and it says don't inhale, if you get it in your eyes, flush with water, breathing over extended period of time could cause respiratory problems.  Now how in the world do you use this as substrate?


----------



## Armstrong5

+1 to the 100% coconut fiber ecoearth


----------



## Arachnos

I started off with vermiculite and peat moss 50/50 but now I am a 100% fan of coconut fiber ecoearth. It is easy to keep moist for high humidity species and easy to keep clean for the desert species. So far I have not heard any complaints out of my T's


----------



## AlexRC

Other - Ecoearth coconut fiber substrate, works like a charm!


----------



## Rue

I think the ExoTerra Plantation Soil IS coconut fibre...same as the EcoEarth product...

If it is, I'm good to go...


----------



## Tarantulahero

50% Coco-fiber 
50% Vermiculite 

T's love it!


----------



## Dr Acula

Walter said:


> My vote goes for "other" - the coconut fiber EcoEarth.


other" for grounded up babies 
jk XD
coconut fiber has worked fine for me. no mold and my haitian brown's burrows hold up just fine


----------



## Mojo Jojo

I'm really surprised to see so many people using the coconut fibers these days.  When I was using the stuff back around 2002 or so, people were having fungal/mold issues with it and I had an A. geniculata that stuck itself to the glass until I changed it back to peat.  Back then I was using Bed-a-beast.  Is the stuff being processed differently these days?


----------



## lovehatepassion

*Re*

 my vote goes for 'other' coco fibre all the way


----------



## super-pede

It completely depends on the species IMO.
 for my desert pedes, scorps, and T's I use a clay(50 %)/sand(25%)/peat moss(25%) mixture
 for My tropical species I use a base layes of clay to support burrowing and a coco fibre/ peatmoss mixture for the top (and thicker layer) to hold moisture. and then I also use straight coco fiber and straight peat moss sometimes for smaller enclosures.


----------



## MB623

*Substrate*

I definitely prefer Eco-Earth. It's clean, holds moisture well, and is quite cheap if bought at the right place. Plus I kinda like the smell when moist.


----------



## babypiggy

i use coco fiber for all my T's


----------



## Birdman10682

I like a coco-fiber/coco husk blend for my Okie browns, my curly hair and my white-knee. I've also tried a coco-husk/desert sand/cypress bedding blend for my rose-haired T and he has been settled in comfortably for months now. However, I put the sand on the bottom, cypress in the middle and the coco-husk on top.


----------



## tloquenehouk

Eco Earth-coconut fiber substrate.  haven't noticed any complaints so far.


----------



## catfishrod69

exxo terra plantation soil all the way....the other stuff my pet store gets,(cant remember name), grows mold, will almost never dry out, and also grows bird seed plants....hmmmmm...owner of that factory must make bird seed too or something, also found leaves and sticks in it...


----------



## Josh Craig

Jungle Bed


----------



## Smaughunter

I use Eco-Earth.


----------



## Shadowdog

I use a 50/50 mix of EcoEarth (coconut fiber) and peat moss.


----------



## vickywild

coco fibre.


----------



## TheTarantulaKid

Coco fiber


----------



## mmfh

Coconut fiber


----------



## Anonymity82

Coconut fiber. I might buy some peat moss and place it in a corner to hold moisture if I every own any that need more moisture than your typical desert T.


----------



## THECHAD

My vote is for other  coconut fiber / EcoEarth.


----------



## FelixH

I use potting soil with loamearth from the wood, or earth from molehills, digging Spiders get 100% molehillearth, 'cause it has very much loam in it and natural microorganisms which keep everything clean and healthy.

Greetz - Felix


----------



## le-thomas

100% coco fiber here.


----------



## tangoblue37

Walter said:


> My vote goes for "other" - the coconut fiber EcoEarth.


Thats what i use as well.  The t's don't seem to like it when i put it in at first because i put it in a bit wet to help the humidity, but when it dries out they seem happy enough (and no stuff growing in it).

Oh, and it doesn't stick to them unlike bark which my pzb jevee came in... Seriously, i would never use that stuff.


----------



## jbm150

Back when I voted in this poll (whenever that was), I was straight coco.  Now you couldn't pay me to use the stuff.  All about the peat now


...well, actually you probably could pay me to use it


----------



## SpiderNurse

Another vote for EcoEarth! Holla!


----------



## arachnofab

I've always used crushed walnut shells sold in the pet stores - i think my G. rosea is used to it now since its all she's ever had but my little G. pulchripes keeps walking all around the walls and ceiling of the cage so def. consider trying something else. This thread was very helpful - thanks guys!


----------



## MarkmD

I'm using 100% coco-fiber it works well for me.


----------



## hoffcass17

I like coco and vermiculite mix. Almost 50/50.


----------



## StonerTKeeper

Other- EcoEarth, usually block form.


----------



## macbaffo

100% peat moss


----------



## Josh75

Why isn't eco earth listed in the poll?  It's obviously the predominant choice.


----------



## macbaffo

eco earth is the name of a product. but yeah curious that it doesn't list coconut fiber.


----------



## sugarsandz

Eco Earth! not the brick though, I make to big of a mess with the expanding brick lol!


----------



## Formerphobe

I use coconut fibre as a basis.  What I add to or mix with it is dependent on species.  Some get 100% coco fibre, others 50/50 coco/peat, others varying combinations of coco/peat+/- vermiculite.  The last bag of peat I got must have had some fungus spores in it.  I've been picking mushrooms out of enclosures for months.  AARRGGHH!  Not a problem I've had in the past.


----------



## zonbonzovi

Formerphobe said:


> The last bag of peat I got must have had some fungus spores in it.  I've been picking mushrooms out of enclosures for months.  AARRGGHH!  Not a problem I've had in the past.


I kinda like it  I'm not certain yet but my recent reading suggests that these are spores common to Canadian peat.  So far (in that reading) it seems that these break down the dead sphagnum even further.  Curiously, my biggest infestation is in an H. maculata tank that stays dry except for a monthly spritzing.  It started in the base soil but has really taken off where where the tube webs become more or less horizontal.  I guess that the moisture collects in these spots and encourages spreading of the spores.  I had a Phlogius tank infested with mycelia that produced mushrooms regularly.  The inhabitant would break them off at the stem or flex them and cover with copious webbing.


----------



## macbaffo

Substrate should be sterilized before use.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Use to be 100% coco fiber, but now I use it only as a mix in.  I use peat or a peat based potting soil mixed with coco fiber at about an 85/15 ratio.


----------



## Shrike

macbaffo said:


> Substrate should be sterilized before use.


So if you purchase a bag of substrate from a pet store you sterilize it?


----------



## Formerphobe

zonbonzovi said:


> I kinda like it  I'm not certain yet but my recent reading suggests that these are spores common to Canadian peat.  So far (in that reading) it seems that these break down the dead sphagnum even further.  Curiously, my biggest infestation is in an H. maculata tank that stays dry except for a monthly spritzing.  It started in the base soil but has really taken off where where the tube webs become more or less horizontal.  I guess that the moisture collects in these spots and encourages spreading of the spores.  I had a Phlogius tank infested with mycelia that produced mushrooms regularly.  The inhabitant would break them off at the stem or flex them and cover with copious webbing.


I seem to have two types of 'shrooms.  One umbrella type on a long stem that prefers the damper enclosures, and a phallic shaped one on shorter stem in the drier enclosures.  The umbrella type grows up quickly, falls over and turns to mush if I don't get them out.  The other is now even showing up on cork bark in some of my dry habitats.  Though, now that you mention it, I did find an umbrella one in the dry H. mac enclosure on one occasion.  Usually the isopods take care of stuff like that in my damp enclosures.  Guess they don't like these 'shrooms.


----------



## poisoned

macbaffo said:


> Substrate should be sterilized before use.


It doesn't help with fungi. If anything, it promotes their growth.


----------



## macbaffo

poisoned said:


> It doesn't help with fungi. If anything, it promotes their growth.


How?


----------



## poisoned

macbaffo said:


> How?


Fungi spores are everywhere. You're probably breathing them at the moment. Natural materials, like wood, soil and other stuff are usually more alive than you think, it's all full of microorganisms, that help in decomposition. When you sterilize the substrate, you kill all of these beings, so all that food remains in soil. When spores fall on it, they have everything available for themselves and they overgrow everything very quickly.


----------



## macbaffo

poisoned said:


> Fungi spores are everywhere. You're probably breathing them at the moment. Natural materials, like wood, soil and other stuff are usually more alive than you think, it's all full of microorganisms, that help in decomposition. When you sterilize the substrate, you kill all of these beings, so all that food remains in soil. When spores fall on it, they have everything available for themselves and they overgrow everything very quickly.


doesn't sterilization kill a big number of the spores in the soil too? If you use isopods the food avaible for spores is greatly reduced. More over If peat is used it should not be the ideal environment for fungi because it's slightly acid.
Not saying that this way fungi doesn't grow but i thought that it's more difficult for them to grow.


----------



## zonbonzovi

Formerphobe said:


> I seem to have two types of 'shrooms.  One umbrella type on a long stem that prefers the damper enclosures, and a phallic shaped one on shorter stem in the drier enclosures.  The umbrella type grows up quickly, falls over and turns to mush if I don't get them out.  The other is now even showing up on cork bark in some of my dry habitats.  Though, now that you mention it, I did find an umbrella one in the dry H. mac enclosure on one occasion.  Usually the isopods take care of stuff like that in my damp enclosures.  Guess they don't like these 'shrooms.


We should start an enclosure fungi appreciation thread:laugh:  People, in general, have such a weird relationship with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hobo

macbaffo said:


> doesn't sterilization kill a big number of the spores in the soil too? If you use isopods the food avaible for spores is greatly reduced. More over If peat is used it should not be the ideal environment for fungi because it's slightly acid.
> Not saying that this way fungi doesn't grow but i thought that it's more difficult for them to grow.


My lividum enclosure, which is all peat:





Incidentally, this is (was) the enclosure with the most fungi, though I haven't seen any pop up this past summer. Maybe the soil is finally depleted of nutrients?
Anyway, I don't use any cleanup crews (intentionally; there are mites and springtales and other things living in some of my tanks), so I just plucked out the mushrooms before they turned into jam. No problems.

Anyway, on this topic, I went from coir, to peat, and back to coir.
I thought peat was ok, but it was too "dirty" for my taste, and once it dried it was damn near impossible to moisten up again. I also didn't like how it "shrunk" or compacted after a while, leaving perfect gaps all around the enclosure for prey items to hide and die in. I found it's holding power was no different from compacted coir, which was the main point of my trying it. The two things I liked, were that it was cheap, and it looked nice. Oh, and sometimes, you found prizes inside!


----------



## macbaffo

Thank you Hobo for sharing your experience about peat. Actually when i started using peat it was for my dart frogs terrariums that are an environment a lot more "alive" than a T one. I mean the soil. I had mushrooms too but i saw them only about 4-5 times in the past two years. That's why i thought to use and using peat with isopods. Never said it was the best but i choose that for the reason i said. In the near future i was planning to try coir but i don't like its consistency...it seems a bit too loose...but i lack of experience that's why i am interested in experiences like yours.
Hobo did you sterilized the peat before use? 
(springtails are cleaners. )


----------



## Hobo

Nah, never bothered with sub, peat or otherwise.
I've read the benifits of "live" soil like natural peat, so I didn't want to nuke anything.
And yeah I know springtales are "cleaners" I was just saying I don't intentionally introduce them or mites into my cages. They just kind of find their way in there themselves.


----------



## Formerphobe

Hobo said:


> My lividum enclosure, which is all peat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, this is (was) the enclosure with the most fungi, though I haven't seen any pop up this past summer. Maybe the soil is finally depleted of nutrients?
> Anyway, I don't use any cleanup crews (intentionally; there are mites and springtales and other things living in some of my tanks), so I just plucked out the mushrooms before they turned into jam. No problems.
> 
> Anyway, on this topic, I went from coir, to peat, and back to coir.
> I thought peat was ok, but it was too "dirty" for my taste, and once it dried it was damn near impossible to moisten up again. I also didn't like how it "shrunk" or compacted after a while, leaving perfect gaps all around the enclosure for prey items to hide and die in. I found it's holding power was no different from compacted coir, which was the main point of my trying it. The two things I liked, were that it was cheap, and it looked nice. Oh, and sometimes, you found prizes inside!


That's one of the kinds of mushrooms I'm finding.
I've had the coconut coir behave similarly to the peat as far as shrinkage and difficulty to re-moisten.  I've also had coconut fibre bricks from the same 3-pack 'reconstitute' differently.  Most of them fluff right up when you add water.  Some are still bricks after days of soaking.

You got prizes in your peat?  I must have bought the wrong brand...


----------



## macbaffo

Hobo said:


> Nah, never bothered with sub, peat or otherwise.
> I've read the benifits of "live" soil like natural peat, so I didn't want to nuke anything.
> And yeah I know springtales are "cleaners" I was just saying I don't intentionally introduce them or mites into my cages. They just kind of find their way in there themselves.


I know that you wanted to nuke anything. You were just sharing your experience 

What prizes did you get in your coir?


----------



## poisoned

Formerphobe said:


> I've had the coconut coir behave similarly to the peat as far as shrinkage and difficulty to re-moisten.


That's how all of my coco coir behaves. Although, I think one from Ikea worked the best, because fibres were really short (and it was really cheap too).
Water always seems to be floating on top of coir for me, like it was held up by surface tension.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hobo

Prizes included:
Random strips of plastic
String
Pieces of wood
Part of what I think was a bottlecap
A small bolt
A small centipede
Pieces of newspaper
Rocks


----------



## macbaffo

Hobo said:


> Prizes included:
> Random strips of plastic
> String
> Pieces of wood
> Part of what I think was a bottlecap
> A small bolt
> A small centipede
> Pieces of newspaper
> Rocks


Omg  that seems more rubbish than soil


----------



## singaporesling

using 75% organic potting soil 25% vermiculite


----------



## Batu

Walter said:


> My vote goes for "other" - the coconut fiber EcoEarth.


+1  Works Great!


----------



## jdl

I use vermiculite.  I have a few containers with the coconut bedding and do not like it as it takes too long to absorb water.  Vermiculite is awesome and has nothing organic to mold in it.


----------



## ArachnoTeen

I'm kind of a newby so I haven't experimented although I never have mold issues with EcoEarth Coconut Coir


----------



## alpine

Standard Coco fiber


----------



## paoloresu

coco peat ftw


----------



## Obelisk

I just use coco fiber.


----------



## ridethatempest

ecoearth coconut fibre


----------



## Anonymity82

I just use cocofiber. I like it. I haven't tried any other though and I'm kind of interested in Peat but until I can feel the consistency of it I don't want to buy it. Plus I'm uncertain what kind is okay to buy. I'm starting to get annoyed of being overcharged by pet stores (just spent 4 dollars on a suction cup and a plastic leaf for the betta) and peat's supposed to be much cheaper.


----------



## delo

50 peat/40 coco/10 vermiculite


----------



## BaddestRuffest

60% coco 40% peat moss. Holds shape and moisture well.


----------



## Pandinus97

i would have to go with 75 bark, and 25 coir for more tropical spc and just 100% dried 
coir for arid species, i never use peat moss because im paranoid that it would mold up


----------



## hearsemadam

I make a mixture of coco fiber with vermiculite and add in moss.  I have no real formula and I add or remove moss per the individual tarantulas moisture needs.


----------



## Erebus

My vote goes for other. I use eco earth for my T's.


----------



## rob0t

Eco Earth is just a brand of coco fiber.


----------



## Prrum16

I've been using the Eco earth coconut fiber for about a year and it's been working excellent ...never heard of anyone getting mites or molds... Highly recommend... Good luck


----------



## PlaidJaguar

I use regular soil, usually Scott's top soil (sifted through a kitty litter scooper to remove the big chunks).  For my arboreals I add about 25% vermiculite and a smallish amount of sphagnum moss.  I haven't been keeping Ts long, but it's working great so far.  The soil holds up well for burrowing and the vermiculite mixture is keeping my Avics' humidity under control nicely.


----------



## TallonD

In my vivarium with my avicularia avicularia I use a blend of tree fern fiber (bottom 1/4), charcoal (second 1/4), sphagnum peat and long fiber sphagnum are mixed as the top 50%. I did that for drainage since I have live plants to make sure the top does not stay too damp (use a syringe for plant watering). this is my first T, as of THIS week, so its all new to me.


----------



## ErinM31

I am new, but based on all I've read, I've been using mostly peat, with a bit of shredded coconut fibers mixed in. For my _Euathlus sp. red_, I added a bit of non-fertilized potting soil in the understanding that it would help make burrows more stable -- of course, once I moved them to their terraria with this substrate, they no longer show much interest in burrowing and instead hang out half on the wall.  Maybe they preferred the relatively loose peat that I threw into jars to temporarily house them until their roomier terraria arrived, Idk. I'm torn between letting them be and settle in or keep changing things until they are happy.


----------



## beaker41

Pure coco fiber. Is this thread so old it didn't exist back then ?


----------



## Yanose

and yet another ancient post is risen from is moldering crypt to stalk the boards. be ware who know what ancient tread will awaken next

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jack III

(Other) Coco fiber is primarily my choice.  I sometimes add vermiculite and or spagnum moss for higher humidity specimens.


----------



## Tenevanica

I use Eco Earth/ coconut fiber.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

50/50 sedge peat and coco fibre mix with a little vermiculite thrown in for good measure


----------



## EulersK

Silly Putty mixed with Q-tips and beach glass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Helpful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Trenor

EulersK said:


> Silly Putty mixed with Q-tips and beach glass.


Must suck to be your Ts.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coffee 1


----------



## doodleBug

I'm quite liking a mix of cocofiber (75%), vermiculite (15%), and mixed mosses (10%) for my Ts. True spiders that are local to me get 40/40 potting soil and vermiculite, plus 20% "true dirt" including sticks, leaves and moss that's literally just a handful or two that I grab from whatever area is nearest to the spider. I do put this in the oven and sort through thoroughly before using, just in case there are little bugs or anything else unwanted like a dropped bit of rubbish or broken glass.


----------



## Walker253

....and the old thread replies continue...thanks for the resurrection....


----------



## doodleBug

Walker253 said:


> ....and the old thread replies continue...thanks for the resurrection....


Didn't notice till it was already posted mate. If it irritates you just swipe the notification away, scroll by, ignore it.  Sorry for what I'm sure is a terribly vast inconvenience


----------



## Walker253

Naw dude, it cracks me up. Not the first time, won't be the last. All good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caseypm

I use eco earth for all my Ts.


----------



## Jones0911

I use ZooMed eco earth.

Great stuff and a lot of it!


----------



## EulersK

Still using Silly Putty mixed with Q-tips and beach glass.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mica

I use 75% cocofiber substrate and 25% peat moss. Have tried using vermiculite- it retains moisture a bit better, but doesn't look as pretty in my opinion. I've never had a problem with mold growing on the cocofiber as some people mentioned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eighth Element

I use 2 to 2 to 1. So that’s two parts coconut fiber two part jungle mix and one part vermiculite. I’m still learning so I can’t say for sure if that’s best or maybe something is better.


----------



## 8leggednightmare

I use 70% organic, safe, potting soil and 30% mulch... awesome for burrows


----------

